# Mi análisis una a una de cada comunidad autónoma y la gente que lo ocupa.



## Cormac (17 Oct 2018)

Bueno, he decidido hacer una análisis de las 17 comunidades autónomas que forman este país, que es España. 
Creo que tanto por edad como por experiencias puedo hablaros de las características generales de los ciudadanos que los componen.
Fui militar durante seis años, y compartí habitaciones y experiencias con gente de todas las comunidades autónomas. Estuve destinado en Madrid, en Andalucía y en Valencia. También de niño los veranos los pasé en Cataluña y todavía conservo un apartamento en esa comunidad. Por otra parte he vivido el resto en Aragón a excepción de un año que viví en centro europa.
Aparte me ha gustado siempre viajar, y he visitado todas las comunidades autónomas a excepción de las Islas Canarias y se podría decir, aunque físicamente haya estado, de la comunidad de Murcia, ya que la atravesé en coche sin parar.
En cada post voy a hablaros de una comunidad diferente. Antes de nada decir que les tengo cariño a todas y que cada una de ellas tiene un encanto diferente.
Me he inspirado en programas de televisión como el que hacía el difunto Labordeta que se titulaba "Un país en la mochila" o alguno, aunque en este caso orientado a la gastronomía como el que hacen Imanol Arias y Juan Echanove en "Un país para comérselo"
A diferencia de ellos el anonimato que me permite Internet y no estar subvencionado por una cadena de televisión dependiente del estado, puedo opinar libremente y sin pelos en la lengua.
Antes de empezar pido disculpas por si alguien pudiera sentirse ofendido por las opiniones vertidas, tanto mías, como del que quiera comentar.
No voy a llevar ningún orden especial, ni ninguna periocidad en actualizar el hilo, sino que lo iré haciendo según tenga tiempo y ganas.
Una vez explicado todo comenzaré por:

*GALICIA*

Comenzaré hablando de una tierra que me fascina (una de muchas) que es Galicia. Durante el tiempo que estuve en el ejército coincidí con varios gallegos. Fue hablar con ellos y ya se me encendieron las alarmas. Algo raro había. Era gente cejijunta, desconfiada, huraña. Apenas se les entendía cuando hablaban. Sé de gente de otras ciudades que llegó a pedir un cambio de habitaciones por miedo.
Por curiosidad me puse a investigar sobre Galicia y me di cuenta de que es una tierra de bosques oscuros, sombríos y fríos. Tierra de caciques explotadores y paletos que con un mechero prenden fuego a los bosques, cazadores de lobos.
Durante siglos debido a la mala comunicación muchas aldeas se quedaban incomunicadas, no ya con ciudades mas grandes como Vigo o La Coruña, sino simplemente con la aldea mas cercana. Eso hizo que la endogamia corriera por la sangre de los gallegos. Casarse con la prima cuando cumplía la mayoría de edad era algo común.

Carracedo:

Eso ha provocado aparte de enfermedades que solo se dan en Galicia, en la personalidad de ellos.
En cada aldea rural habita un Psicokiller esperando a activarse. Niños que nacían con problemas psíquicos y eran escondidos por sus familias. Jóvenes que nunca recibieron el tratamiento adecuado a su enfermedad.

Suicidio Gallego:

Actualmente sólo el 1% de la población española es analfabeta, y ese uno por ciento se concentra prácticamente en Galicia, si bien es cierto, entre la gente mayor, todavía en los pueblos hay jóvenes que se dedican al ganado que no saben ni leer ni escribir.
Galicia fue una tierra de emigrantes, de hecho por defecto en Argentina a cualquier español se le denomina Gallego, aunque sea extremeño o catalán.
Muchas veces me pregunto si somos responsables de que países, en teoría ricos como son Argentina y otros países de sudamérica no hayan prosperado y sean el estercolero que son hoy en día, si fue una especie de plan Kalergi para tercermundalizar aun mas esa región y que nunca prosperara. Si en vez gallegos hubieran ido otra gente de la península, que hubiéramos sido capaces de convertir ese vergel lleno de recursos.
Como personajes conocidos podemos señalar a tres de los políticos mas esperpénticos que ha tenido este país como lo son Franco, Fraga y Rajoy. No quiero politizar el hilo, ni su papel en España, pero no me negarán que sus formas de expresarse y maneras de actuar son cuando menos curiosas.
Una comunidad que ha inundado de droga a varias generaciones de España. 
Personajes como Amancio Ortega con una historia que no hay quien se la crea, donde oficialmente empezó de cero, y cuando indagas ves que toda su producción se crea en el sudeste asiático, y todos sabemos las condiciones laborales que se dan en esos países.
De foreros gallegos, tenemos a Vlad Empalador como máximo exponente. No comentaré nada.
Los crímenes mas salvajes se han dado, junto a otra comunidad que ya hablaré de ella en otro post, en Galicia. Recordemos el asesinato de la joven madrileña Diana Quer.
Siempre recordaré cuando estuve de vacaciones recorriendo la ría gallega con mi familia entrando por el norte y saliendo por el sur para recorrer el norte de Portugal. Paramos en algún pueblo para tomar un café y preguntar por alguna dirección. Mi hija a pesar de tener sólo cuatro años, enseguida se dio cuenta de que esa gente no era normal. "Papá, quiero irme a casa" me dijo, con cara de terror.
No olvidemos Sito Miñanco que durante un tiempo vivió como un capo colombiano n el mismo corazón de Europa, donde los gallegos miraban hacia otro lado porque dejaban dinero, aun a costa de inundar los barrios de droga.
La lista de personajes es interminable...

José Tojeiro - Droja en el Cola-Cao - YouTube

Bueno, esto es todo. Mi próximo análisis tratará sobre las Islas Canarias.

Gracias y reitero mis disculpas si he ofendido a alguien.


----------



## CUATERBAC (18 Oct 2018)

Galicia es la mejor tierra de España. Pero con una de las poblaciones mas oscuras y truculentas. He conocido alguna gente normal de La Coruña, ciudad, la gente de las aldeas da autentico pavor. Aunque no llegan a los del interior de las vascongadas. Eso si que es bazofia pura.


----------



## Español Republicano (18 Oct 2018)

Empezad por las únicas que logran estar estables y tirar de toda la economía española: PV, Navarra, Catalunya y Madrid. El resto... chupando


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Oct 2018)

Las Palmas manda y fin del hilo :|


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

Hostia, otro indio argensimio que invadió España cuando el corralito allá por el 2001 y ahora disimula su indiez yendo de mas franquista que Franco... y que de paso aprovecha para regurgitar una miajita de toda la bilis acumulada por tener que decirle durante toda su miserable vida _ "qe se le ofrece patron" "como juste hel patron" "qedo a sus hordenes patronsito"_ a los gallegos…

Balla, no me lo hexperava…


----------



## Cormac (18 Oct 2018)

Campidoctor dijo:


> Galicia es la mejor tierra de España. Pero con una de las poblaciones mas oscuras y truculentas. He conocido alguna gente normal de La Coruña, ciudad, la gente de las aldeas da autentico pavor. Aunque no llegan a los del interior de las vascongadas. Eso si que es bazofia pura.



Sí no tiene nada que ver una persona de una ciudad turística de La Coruña con otra de una aldea del interior.
En todas comunidades sucede, pero en Galicia se acentúa.


----------



## el ruinas II (18 Oct 2018)

Español Republicano dijo:


> Empezad por las únicas que logran estar estables y tirar de toda la economía española: PV, Navarra, Catalunya y Madrid. El resto... chupando



cada post que escribes pareces un poco mas idiota


----------



## Cormac (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Hostia, otro indio argensimio



Ya llegó el primer tonto con la boina puesta a rosca.
Me han dicho de todo en este foto, pero lo de argentino es nuevo. Claro, claro, si repasas mis casi 10.000 mensajes verás que me expreso como ellos aunque intente disimularlo.
Si quieres trolear te vas a otro hilo a postear gifs de cocineros sin ninguna gracia.
Aquí no te pienso contestar mas a no ser que debatas algo serio.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 00:29 ----------




Español Republicano dijo:


> Empezad por las únicas que logran estar estables y tirar de toda la economía española: PV, Navarra, Catalunya y Madrid. El resto... chupando





hund dijo:


> cada post que escribes pareces un poco mas idiota



Haya paz. No quiero que este hilo cree enemistad alguna.
Pienso hablar de cada una de las 17 comunidades siempre desde el respeto.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya llegó el primer tonto con la boina puesta a rosca.
> Me han dicho de todo en este foto, pero lo de argentino es nuevo. Claro, claro, si repasas mis casi 10.000 mensajes verás que me expreso como ellos aunque intente disimularlo.
> Si quieres trolear te vas a otro hilo a postear gifs de cocineros sin ninguna gracia.
> Aquí no te pienso contestar mas a no ser que debatas algo serio.



No suelo aceptar órdenes de indios. Y menos aún en mi propio país...

El Patrón ha hablado.


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Sí no tiene nada que ver una persona de una ciudad turística de La Coruña con otra de una aldea del interior.
> En todas comunidades sucede, pero en Galicia se acentúa.



Diferentísimos, ¿de dónde crees que ha salido la gente que ha hecho crecer esas ciudades?







Y Amancio no es gallego.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Oct 2018)

Está escrito con una sana mala baba importante :XX:

Mis Dies Cormac


----------



## Sanctis (18 Oct 2018)

Confirmo que es argensimio el autor del hilo.


----------



## Cormac (18 Oct 2018)

Sanctis dijo:


> Confirmo que es argensimio el autor del hilo.



¿Algún dato? Es que eso es nuevo y tengo curiosidad en que os basais de que sea argentino.
¿Algún post donde se me haya "escapado"?
Te digo lo mismo que al otro. No te pienso contestar mas en este hilo a no ser que sea algo serio y con fundamento, che boludo.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

Cormaché dijo:


> ¿Algún dato? Es que eso es nuevo y tengo curiosidad en que os basais de que sea argentino.
> ¿Algún post donde se me haya "escapado"?
> Te digo lo mismo que al otro. No te pienso contestar mas en este hilo a no ser que sea algo serio y con fundamento, che boludo.



Porque hiedes a pelo quemado...


----------



## naipe opaco marfil (18 Oct 2018)

El 1% de analfabetos españoles se concentra en Andalucía y Murcia, al César lo que es del César.


La provincia de Jaén se lleva la palma.


Nueve de los quince municipios con más analfabetos de España son andaluces | Andalucia | Andalucía - Abc.es


----------



## Cormac (18 Oct 2018)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Y Amancio no es gallego.



Cierto, buen dato. Nació en León. Estaba equivocado y pensaba que era gallego
Por otra parte me parecía raro que un gallego pudiera prosperar tanto.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

Cormaché dijo:


> Cierto, buen dato. Nació en León. Estaba equivocado y pensaba que era gallego
> Por otra parte me parecía raro que un gallego pudiera prosperar tanto.



Qué coño sabrá un indio de lo prósperos que son o dejan de ser los gallegos?

Bueno, en realidad los indios lo sabéis mejor que nadie...

Porque los gallegos son los españoles mas prósperos del mundo... Con diferencia...

Ajo y agua, indio.


----------



## mahawk (18 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, he decidido hacer una análisis de las 17 comunidades autónomas que forman este país, que es España.
> Creo que tanto por edad como por experiencias puedo hablaros de las características generales de los ciudadanos que los componen.
> Fui militar durante seis años, y compartí habitaciones y experiencias con gente de todas las comunidades autónomas. Estuve destinado en Madrid, en Andalucía y en Valencia. También de niño los veranos los pasé en Cataluña y todavía conservo un apartamento en esa comunidad. Por otra parte he vivido el resto en Aragón a excepción de un año que viví en centro europa.
> Aparte me ha gustado siempre viajar, y he visitado todas las comunidades autónomas a excepción de las Islas Canarias y se podría decir, aunque físicamente haya estado, de la comunidad de Murcia, ya que la atravesé en coche sin parar.
> ...





Siguiente Asturias POR FAVOR!!!!!!1


----------



## skarface (18 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, he decidido hacer una análisis de las 17 comunidades autónomas que forman este país, que es España.
> Creo que tanto por edad como por experiencias puedo hablaros de las características generales de los ciudadanos que los componen.
> Fui militar durante seis años, y compartí habitaciones y experiencias con gente de todas las comunidades autónomas. Estuve destinado en Madrid, en Andalucía y en Valencia. También de niño los veranos los pasé en Cataluña y todavía conservo un apartamento en esa comunidad. Por otra parte he vivido el resto en Aragón a excepción de un año que viví en centro europa.
> Aparte me ha gustado siempre viajar, y he visitado todas las comunidades autónomas a excepción de las Islas Canarias y se podría decir, aunque físicamente haya estado, de la comunidad de Murcia, ya que la atravesé en coche sin parar.
> ...



Soy gallego y no te falta razon. Me he reido con el post.
Siguiente Canarias por favor. O Asturias. 
Que para mi son como los gallegos pero más locos y viciosos aún.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Oct 2018)

Pues antes que prosiga con más CC.AA. ¿no notais un fenotipo característico en los gallegos? Yo me he dado cuenta que tienen los ojos como un poco ahuevados, como soñolientos, ejemplo claro en Xulio Ferreiro, alcalde de La Coruña:







o Joselu, jugador del New Castle


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Oct 2018)

La diferencia fundamental de galicia con el resto de regiones es que a la mayoria de gallegos les importa un carajo lo que se diga o piense de ellos. Si un coruñes raja de un vigues acabaran a hostias. Pero lo que diga un puto zamorano se la pela al 90%. Es la region mas identitaria de la peninsula, por eso no necesita gilipolleces politico-nazionalistas para mantener singularidad propia respecto al resto de españoles. Es tb de las regiones en donde mas se respeta la propiedad privada , de ahi que quien invada 1 cm del predio ajeno pueda acabar con un "sacho" ( azada gallega) clavado en el craneo. 

El aspecto psicologico de los gallegos es demasiado complejo para entenderlo desde fuera. Pero vamos, no habia que irse a la aldea de analfabetos follavacas para levantarte una mañana en tu casita de campo y ver desde la ventana el cadaver del vecino colgado de un carballo oscilando entre la niebla. O ir de paseo por zona semirural y escuchar los chillidos aterradores del cerdo que estaban sacrificando. Añade la ausencia de sol, la lluvia constante, los cementerios en el centro del pueblo, el culto a la muerte, las meigas, la endogamia social y la diaspora... y es normal que las generaciones pasadas fueran desconfiadas y brutas pero tb sarcasticas, reflexivas y melancolicas. Pura compensacion en una combinacion que no existe en el adn peninsular. Hoy en dia, en cambio, los chavales son igual de amanerados y agilipollados que el resto de chavales de la generacion ZP de cualquier region de españa. Y da igual que sean pijitos de la coruña o aldeanos de un pueblucho de lugo. El socialismo de mierda lo permea todo y las diferencias reales entre regiones no existen tanto como antaño. Ahora la diferencia esta entre los retrasados que chupetean el rabo socialista y los que intentan librarse de el. Galicia con emigracion historica fuera de españa y sector primario minifundista es paguitera por obligacion pero no por naturaleza como si lo son andalucia, cataluña o madrid; puros parasitos del BOE y las tres regiones de mierda que protegen el regimen.


----------



## Mister Proper (18 Oct 2018)

Abrojo dijo:


> Pues antes que prosiga con más CC.AA. ¿no notais un fenotipo característico en los gallegos? Yo me he dado cuenta que tienen los ojos como un poco ahuevados, como soñolientos, ejemplo claro en Xulio Ferreiro, alcalde de La Coruña:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay mucha sangre morisca entre buena parte de los gallegos... Tíos muy morenos con pelo rizado... Ese mito de la Galicia celta es eso, un mito... Hay más gallegos moriscos en plan esos que pones que gallegos con pinta de celtas como Xosé Manuel Beiras.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

Español Republicano dijo:


> Empezad por las únicas que logran estar estables y tirar de toda la economía española: PV, Navarra, Catalunya y Madrid. El resto... chupando



*Juas juas que Madrid no chupa juas juas.
Chupa con lupa.*

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 16:37 ----------

:XX:


FROM HELL dijo:


> La diferencia fundamental de galicia con el resto de regiones es que a la mayoria de gallegos les importa un carajo lo que se diga o piense de ellos. Si un coruñes raja de un vigues acabaran a hostias. Pero lo que diga un puto zamorano se la pela al 90%. Es la region mas identitaria de la peninsula, por eso no necesita gilipolleces politico-nazionalistas para mantener singularidad propia respecto al resto de españoles. Es tb de las regiones en donde mas se respeta la propiedad privada , de ahi que quien invada 1 cm del predio ajeno pueda acabar con un "sacho" ( azada gallega) clavado en el craneo.
> 
> El aspecto psicologico de los gallegos es demasiado complejo para entenderlo desde fuera. Pero vamos, no habia que irse a la aldea de analfabetos follavacas para levantarte una mañana en tu casita de campo y ver desde la ventana el cadaver del vecino colgado de un carballo oscilando entre la niebla. O ir de paseo por zona semirural y escuchar los chillidos aterradores del cerdo que estaban sacrificando. Añade la ausencia de sol, la lluvia constante, los cementerios en el centro del pueblo, el culto a la muerte, las meigas, la endogamia social y la diaspora... y es normal que las generaciones pasadas fueran desconfiadas y brutas pero tb sarcasticas, reflexivas y melancolicas. Pura compensacion en una combinacion que no existe en el adn peninsular. Hoy en dia, en cambio, los chavales son igual de amanerados y agilipollados que el resto de chavales de la generacion ZP de cualquier region de españa. Y da igual que sean pijitos de la coruña o aldeanos de un pueblucho de lugo. El socialismo de mierda lo permea todo y las diferencias reales entre regiones no existen tanto como antaño. Ahora la diferencia esta entre los retrasados que chupetean el rabo socialista y los que intentan librarse de el. Galicia con emigracion historica fuera de españa y sector primario minifundista es paguitera por obligacion pero no por naturaleza como si lo son andalucia, cataluña o madrid; puros parasitos del BOE y las tres regiones de mierda que protegen el regimen.



*En Gandalucía no trabaja ni dios pero hay 3 cotizantes por cada jubilado. )

En Galicia hay provincias con más jubilados que cotizantes. :XX::XX::XX:

Parásitos por naturaleza los pepiños*. :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

Abrojo dijo:


> Pues antes que prosiga con más CC.AA. ¿no notais un fenotipo característico en los gallegos? Yo me he dado cuenta que tienen los ojos como un poco ahuevados, como soñolientos, ejemplo claro en Xulio Ferreiro, alcalde de La Coruña:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia, ya estamos con el cherry picking…

A eso sabemos jugar todos...















Mister Popper dijo:


> Hay mucha sangre morisca entre buena parte de los gallegos... Tíos muy morenos con pelo rizado... Ese mito de la Galicia celta es eso, un mito... Hay más gallegos moriscos en plan esos que pones que gallegos con pinta de celtas como Xosé Manuel Beiras.



No me digas...













Y una miajita de cherripinquinj pa ti también, fenicio de mierda...













A las pruebas me remito, amigo fenicio de mierda nacido súbdito de España y que morirá súbdito de España...

:XX:



sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Juas juas que Madrid no chupa juas juas.
> Chupa con lupa.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 16:37 ----------
> ...



A lo mejor es porque andan muy atareados por todo el mundo atendiendo sus empresas y sus trabajos para poder enviar remesas de moneda fuerte que permitan que el estado español pueda financiar las ruinosas empresas de los qatarufos palilleros y victimistas así como a los gandaluces vagos y muertos de hambre que constituyen su mercado cautivo...

De hecho, sin los gallegos de la diáspora la banca española no podría capitalizar ni siquiera el ridículo coeficiente de caja que fija actualmente el Banco Central Merkeliano… Doy fe por partida doble...

Así que cuidadín sanguijuela, porque tarde o temprano vas a tener que alimentarte de tus propios mocos...


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Juas juas que Madrid no chupa juas juas.
> Chupa con lupa.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 16:37 ----------
> ...



Que parte de parasitar del BOE = trabajar , no entiendes? Porque creo que he sido muy claro definiendo a los gallegos como forzosamente paguiteros pero naturalmente poco paguiteros cuando es una comunidad historica de minipropietarios agrarios y emigracion internacional. 

Mario Conde, un orensano de esos que no trabajaba mas que 14 horas al dia estudiando y 16 como banquero, creo que conoce muy bien a los "cotizantes" del cortijo de la SUSI que tenia en Loscarrizos  Solo en africa y el caribe encuentras mas holgazanes por metro cuadrado que en Andalucia. Pero que no va de esto. Va de secuestrar un pais, repartirse el bacalao en 4 cortijos autonomicos (pv,andalucia,madrid y cataluña) y forzar al resto a vivir de las paguitas. Y encima luego tener que escuchar los desprecios de las "economias productivas" estas del BOE y el BCE. :bla:


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> A lo mejor es porque andan muy atareados por todo el mundo atendiendo sus empresas y sus trabajos para poder enviar remesas de moneda fuerte que permita que el estado español pueda financiar las ruinosas empresas de los qatarufos palilleros y victimistas así como a los gandaluces vagos y muertos de hambre que constituyen su mercado cautivo...
> 
> De hecho, sin los gallegos de la diáspora la banca española no podría capitalizar ni siquiera el ridículo coeficiente de caja que fija actualmente el Banco Central Merkeliano… Doy fe por partida doble...
> 
> Así que cuidadín sanguijuela, porque tarde o temprano vas a tener que alimentarte de tus propios mocos...



*En Gandalucía hay tres cotizantes por pensionista, SÓLO CONTANDO LOS QUE COTIZAN EN TERRITORIO GANDALUZ.*
En Galicistán hay provincias con más pensionistas que cotizantes en su territorio (aka Portugal Norte)


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *En Gandalucía hay tres cotizantes por pensionista, SÓLO CONTANDO LOS QUE COTIZAN EN TERRITORIO GANDALUZ.*
> En Galicistán hay provincias con más pensionistas que cotizantes en su territorio (aka Portugal Norte)



Esos pensionistas simplemente ven retribuidos los derechos adquiridos durante toda una vida de duro trabajo, mientras que en Gandalucía lo único que hay es sanguijuelas cuasisarracenas malviviendo de la sopa boba PERil…







Y Portugal es un dominio de la Commonwealth Galaica...

Mejor ponte a hacer algo productivo, furcia parasitaria.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Oct 2018)

hund dijo:


> cada post que escribes pareces un poco mas idiota



Va a batir todos los records. 

Cosas veredes que no crederes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Esos pensionistas simplemente ven retribuidos los derechos adquiridos durante toda una vida de duro trabajo, mientras que en Gandalucía lo único que hay es sanguijuelas cuasisarracenas malviviendo de la sopa boba PERil…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GALIZIA vive de las pensiones.*
Se ha jubilado gente a mogollón con 8 años cotizados.
Y para sopa boba, la PAC, la subvención láctea, la construcción naval....diputaciones...
Y aún así, más parásitos que trabajadores.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Oct 2018)

Galicia es variopinta y singular. No hay dos gallegos iguales. Un urbanita de Coruña tiene mucho mas que ver con un madrileño que con un paisano de Piñeiro (pongo por caso una aldea del interior, me vale cualquiera). La gente de la costa es muy distinta a la gente del interior. Y la gente joven, salvo 4 hijoputas follavacas separatas, no se diferencia practicamente de la gente joven española. En general es gente seria y cumplidora (aunque hay de todo como en todos sitios). Me encanta el sentido del humor gallego.

Racialmente si que hay una veta morisca proveniente de los moriscos de las Alpujarras que fueron dispersados por el noroeste español. Y las Alpujarras se repoblaron con gallegos (aun quedan apellidos).

Las gallegas son dulces y melosas, muy hijas de puta, pero adorables.

Galicia es, con muchisima diferencia, lo mejor del norte de España. En realidad es lo unico que merece la pena. Asturies-follacabres, cantabria, vascolandia-navarra y norte cagaluña, son lo peor de España, la autentica españa negra. Regiones aptas para hacer pruebas nucleares.

Viva Galicia.

Viva España.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *GALIZIA vive de las pensiones.*
> Se ha jubilado gente a mogollón con 8 años cotizados.
> Y para sopa boba, la PAC, la subvención láctea, la construcción naval....diputaciones...
> Y aún así, más parásitos que trabajadores.



La subvención láctea tal y como se articuló no fue mas que una imposición francesa (con la complicidad del gandaluz FG...) para incentivar el mantenimiento del minifundismo ganadero en Galicia, Asturias y Cantabria de manera que no pudieran competir eficazmente con los productores gabachos...

Los únicos favorecidos por la PAC fueron las manos muertas que aún quedan en este país, como la Duquesa de Alba (Baile Flamenquito en Paz, BFP)…

Y del sector naval gallego mejor ni hablar. Galicia era puntera en el sector naval, de hecho en ciertos aspectos líder, y nuevamente FG se la cargó en su mal llamada "reconversión industrial". Ni siquiera hucieron un esfuerzo diplomático por parar el dumping surcoreano; al contrario, traían henjeñeros surcoreanos supuestamente para hacer "prácticas" (en realidad para que pudieran hacer espionaje industrial con toda comodidad...  ), y obligaban a las empresas y a sus trabajadores a que les entregasen todo su know how en bandeja de plata, gracias nuevamente al gandaluz de mierda FG... 

Así que ahora levántate de debajo de la encina en la que estés y atiende a los cerdos de la duquesa, que se te están escapando...


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Oct 2018)

Mucha e Nucha no programa 900 do Luar - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 18:38 ----------




jfernandez dijo:


> Galicia es variopinta y singular. No hay dos gallegos iguales. Un urbanita de Coruña tiene mucho mas que ver con un madrileño que con un paisano de Piñeiro (pongo por caso una aldea del interior, me vale cualquiera). La gente de la costa es muy distinta a la gente del interior. Y la gente joven, salvo 4 hijoputas follavacas separatas, no se diferencia practicamente de la gente joven española. En general es gente seria y cumplidora (aunque hay de todo como en todos sitios). Me encanta el sentido del humor gallego.
> 
> Racialmente si que hay una veta morisca proveniente de los moriscos de las Alpujarras que fueron dispersados por el noroeste español. Y las Alpujarras se repoblaron con gallegos (aun quedan apellidos).
> 
> ...



No falla facha y gallego....


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Oct 2018)

Connor dijo:


> No falla facha y gallego....



No soy gallego, soy castellano. No soy facha, soy fascista.

Tu eres feo y muuuuu tonto.


----------



## tododelreves (18 Oct 2018)

Te ha quedado un hilo antigallego to guapo, prehmo.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

Connor dijo:


> No falla feo y qatarufo....


----------



## Wanijei (18 Oct 2018)

Para mí son los sevillanos del norte. Lo contrario a un vasco, que son bastante noblotes, de los gallegos nunca acabas de fiarte..., en cualquier momento te la lían, son atravesados. :XX:


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Oct 2018)

No falla facha y gallego....[/QUOTE]


Joder, pues igual que tú, y además eres gitano.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

Wanijei dijo:


> Para mí son los sevillanos del norte. Lo contrario a un vasco, que son bastante noblotes, de los gallegos nunca acabas de fiarte..., en cualquier momento te la lían, son atravesados. :XX:



*Si, muy noblotes para ponerte un paquete debajo del coche.*


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

Wanijei dijo:


> Para mí son los sevillanos del norte. Lo contrario a un vasco, que son bastante noblotes, de los gallegos nunca acabas de fiarte..., en cualquier momento te la lían, son atravesados. :XX:





















Y yo diría que son mas bien los gallegos los que no se pueden fiar de los vascos...







Payaso.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Y yo diría que son mas bien los gallegos los que no se pueden fiar de los vascos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los que son noblotes son los gandaluces -y muchos otros más- por no haber pagado con la misma moneda.
Afortunadamente.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Los que son noblotes son los gandaluces -y muchos otros más- por no haber pagado con la misma moneda.
> Afortunadamente.



Arreglad vuestros líos entre vosotros, que yo en realidad ya voy de salida...


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Arreglad vuestros líos entre vosotros, que yo en realidad ya voy de salida...



No me entero de nada.
No sé qué lio.


----------



## klingsor (18 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, he decidido hacer una análisis de las 17 comunidades autónomas que forman este país, que es España.
> Creo que tanto por edad como por experiencias puedo hablaros de las características generales de los ciudadanos que los componen.
> Fui militar durante seis años, y compartí habitaciones y experiencias con gente de todas las comunidades autónomas. Estuve destinado en Madrid, en Andalucía y en Valencia. También de niño los veranos los pasé en Cataluña y todavía conservo un apartamento en esa comunidad. Por otra parte he vivido el resto en Aragón a excepción de un año que viví en centro europa.
> Aparte me ha gustado siempre viajar, y he visitado todas las comunidades autónomas a excepción de las Islas Canarias y se podría decir, aunque físicamente haya estado, de la comunidad de Murcia, ya que la atravesé en coche sin parar.
> ...



Tu trabajo verbal lo acepto.

Pero hay muchas cosas que pasas por alto. Y muchas también que tienes en cuenta.

Una cosa me llama la atención: el tema asesinatos. No hay peores ni más salvajes asesinatos que en el Sur. Y la razón es estadísticamente muy sencilla: hay mucha gente. Aunque tienen un componente francamente raro. Aquí te pegas dos tiros y punto. Te entregas a Los Agentes en un "He sido yo". Eso en el Sur, no lo encuentras (y conozco bastante bién el Sur)

Sí, somos cazadores de lloubus (de hecho, en Udán las paisanas viejas meigas, me llaman "oillus de lloubu" (ojos de lobo) Y para más info, de osos y jabalís (existe un arma especifica para ellos) Sí, ha habido necesidad. Pero nada comparable con lo que ha habido en el Sur, donde Azarías trabajaba, y moría, sin tener un mísero pedazo de tierra, ni para comer, ni para que lo enterraran. Aquí tendremos poco, pero para plantar unas pataques, unas cebollas, nos ha valido. Y para venderlo y emigrar, por lo menos con una maleta de cartón. Oportunidad que no ha tenido la mayoría de las personas del Sur, que merecen vivir, como todos.

Poco conoces de nos, os gallegos. Y tu juicio es vano, y superficial.

Aquí quedo, para ampliar conceptos, en amistad.

Un gallego.

K.



Es verdad que somos raros, como dice tu hija (Dios la guarde), y muy reticentes a todo. Siempre respondiendo: "Depende"


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

klingsor dijo:


> Tu trabajo verbal lo acepto.
> 
> Pero hay muchas cosas que pasas por alto. Y muchas también que tienes en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Klingsor, el juicio de este pantxito no es vago y superficial, simplemente está sesgado por el rencor y el sentimiento de inferioridad...

No soportan ver como el gallego que llegó con su maleta de cartón se convierte con talento y sacrificio en patrón de su pequeño imperio, mientras que ellos no son capaces de salir del mugroso jacal donde los cagaron...

Es así de simple.


----------



## OYeah (18 Oct 2018)

La mayor experta en criminología de España, no recuerdo ahora su nombre, decia que en Galicia se mataba por una vaca, y en Andalucia por una mujer.


Yo creo que eso indica ya mucho del tipo de daño y paño que se gastan los pobres del Norte. Los pobres del Sur, agitanados, son gentuza pero por pasiones normales.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

klingsor dijo:


> Tu trabajo verbal lo acepto.
> 
> Pero hay muchas cosas que pasas por alto. Y muchas también que tienes en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Pues poco conoces el sur, chato, ya que la tasa de asesinatos ha sido siempre históricamente muy baja. Y si es de crímenes por interés, ya ni te cuento, estadísticamente despreciable.


----------



## klingsor (18 Oct 2018)

Bueno SenPuntos.

La Vida de todas las personas es compleja. Sí es cierto, que en el texto, se va desarrollando y creciendo cierta animadversión (en general, y en particular, a personas que puro huevo han sacado La Vida adelante, cosa que el OP dudo que haya hecho. Y si ha sido militar, pues está Vd. al servicio de sus conciudadanos. Creo que es algo que o se lleva o no se lleva en la Sangre. Esté Vd. de servicio, o no lo esté. Para eso PAGAMOS)

Eso está claro. Qué le vamos a hacer, todo el mundo debe expresarse.

Por mi parte, un soberano aplauso a todos. No solo los gallegones como yo. Sino también para todos los demás que han ido, se han atrevido, han apostado por el vivir, y, a base de esfuerzo, han construido cosas. OP incluido.

Los españoles somos de una raza diferente.

K.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues poco conoces el sur, chato, ya que la tasa de asesinatos ha sido siempre históricamente muy baja. Y si es de crímenes por interés, ya ni te cuento, estadísticamente despreciable.





















---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 19:46 ----------




klingsor dijo:


> Bueno SenPuntos.
> 
> La Vida de todas las personas es compleja. Sí es cierto, que en el texto, se va desarrollando y creciendo cierta animadversión (en general, y en particular, a personas que puro huevo han sacado La Vida adelante, cosa que el OP dudo que haya hecho. Y *si ha sido militar*, pues está Vd. al servicio de sus conciudadanos. Creo que es algo que o se lleva o no se lleva en la Sangre. Esté Vd. de servicio, o no lo esté. Para eso PAGAMOS)
> 
> ...



A quién te refieres?


----------



## klingsor (18 Oct 2018)

Sí, matamos por una vaca. Y por medio metro de terreno. No por una mujer. 

Por una sencilla razón. Como le llevemos la contraria a una paisana, nos mata ella. Es un ser humano, y se defiende.

Lo de chato, pues me complace, pues gasto napia. Y sí, el Sur, es el Sur.

Cierto es que la tasa de crímenes en España, es despreciable. Pero, solo por nivel poblacional, siempre se dan donde se dan. Abajo. Hay mucha gente viviendo, y a más gente, más cosas.

K.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 19:47 ----------




SenPuntos dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 19:46 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> A quién te refieres?



Al OP.

K.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 19:47 ----------




SenPuntos dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 19:46 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> A quién te refieres?



Al OP, Doctor.

K.


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 19:46 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> A quién te refieres?



Puerto Hurraco es la versión española de los tiroteos random en colegios usanos. Nada que ver con los atentados de la ETA con claro sustrato bereber. Si en España no tuvieramos complejo de inferioridad ya se habría hecho un juego tipo FPS sobre Puerto Hurraco.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Oct 2018)

OYeah dijo:


> La mayor experta en criminología de España, no recuerdo ahora su nombre, decia que en Galicia se mataba por una vaca, y en Andalucia por una mujer.
> 
> 
> Yo creo que eso indica ya mucho del tipo de daño y paño que se gastan los pobres del Norte. Los pobres del Sur, agitanados, son gentuza pero por pasiones normales.



Eso solo indica que los del sur pertenecen a una tribu primitiva planchabragas que mata o muere por un chocho ajeno, mientras en el norte la gente valora el concepto clave en toda civilizacion desarrollada: derechos de propiedad. 

Por eso en galicia la gente emigraba para trabajar a paises altamente capitalizados mientras que en el Sur se movian hacia otras regiones españolas buscando el manto y la paguita socialista del estado.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Puerto Hurraco es la versión española de los tiroteos random en colegios usanos. Nada que ver con los atentados de la ETA con claro sustrato bereber. Si en España no tuvieramos complejo de inferioridad ya se habría hecho un juego tipo FPS sobre Puerto Hurraco.



Pues sí, el modus operandi de ETA recuerda al de los macabeos y sicarii judíos así como a los hashashins de Al-Alamut…

Bueno, a los hashashins no. Ellos no sólo estaban dispuestos a morir sino que consideraban un deshonor sobrevivir a la misión aunque ésta hubiese sido ejecutada existosamente; los etarras eran unos omeguillas que entregaban armas y bagajes al primer control policial que los parase como si fueran unos chégueveras cualquiera...


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 19:46 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> A quién te refieres?



¿Qué coño tiene que ver ejtremadura con el sur? 
Es el oeste, o el noroeste para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.

Y, ya puestos a ser exactos, ejtremadura tiene una densidad de 25 habitantes por kilómetro cuadrado.
Tremenda densidad de población, ya se ve.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Qué coño tiene que ver ejtremadura con el sur?
> Es el oeste, o el noroeste para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.
> 
> Y, ya puestos a ser exactos, ejtremadura tiene una densidad de 25 habitantes por kilómetro cuadrado.
> Tremenda densidad de población, ya se ve.



Ya, está en el Cantábrico...

) :XX: ) :XX: ) :XX:

Y esa densidad de 25 h/km2 sólo puede indicar una de estas tres cosas:

1- Sois vagos e ineficientes y en consecuencia no sois capaces de explotar adecuadamente los recursos del territorio de manera que permita sostener una población mayor...
2- En el sur impera la estrategia reproductiva r al igual que en África, lo cuál se relacionaría con la hipótesis anterior ya que hablamos de un hábitat infrautilizado...
3- Vuestros hombres son tan putamente vagos e inútiles que ni pa preñar a pelo sirven y vuestras mujeres tan jodidamente yermas y resecas que no hay lefazo que prenda en ellas...

Interesante cuestión, hoyja…


----------



## mogollon (18 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Juas juas que Madrid no chupa juas juas.
> Chupa con lupa.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 16:37 ----------
> ...



No te pases con mi tierra que te doy un capón . vale sepultada.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Ya, está en el Cantábrico...
> 
> ) :XX: ) :XX: ) :XX:
> 
> ...



No tengo que ver nada con Ejtremadura, tus arrebatos de tarado me traen el chichi al fresco.


----------



## Poseidón (18 Oct 2018)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Hostia, otro indio argensimio que invadió España cuando el corralito allá por el 2001 y ahora disimula su indiez yendo de mas franquista que Franco... y que de paso aprovecha para regurgitar una miajita de toda la bilis acumulada por tener que decirle durante toda su miserable vida _ "qe se le ofrece patron" "como juste hel patron" "qedo a sus hordenes patronsito"_ a los gallegos…
> 
> Balla, no me lo hexperava…



Cornac es un panchito? Jojojojo que bueno es saberlo.:XX:


----------



## klingsor (18 Oct 2018)

Hola,

para cenar unas buenas gachas con HUEVOS de VERDAD, tocino en Ley, y pan del familiar.

¿Ofrecen jergón? Somos serrantines gallegos, y pagamos en trabajo.

K.


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No tengo que ver nada con Ejtremadura, tus arrebatos de tarado me traen el chichi al fresco.



Ni con andalucía. Eres un troll catalufo.


----------



## mogollon (18 Oct 2018)

.Joder como se pone aquí la peña, vamos a quitar un poco de hierro al asunto, os comento una anécdota que me pasó en Jaén provincia.

Iba de camino para Marbella, de esto ya hace años, y en la carretare antigua de Jaén a Granada, paro en una gasolinera, entonces cuando voy pagar y escucho a unos gitanos:
Cordobés, Cordobés comprame unos lápices,
yo no me daba por aludido y segui mi camino, pago la gasolina y cuando salgo allí me estaban esperando.

Veng Cordobés comprame estos 3 lápices por 100 ptas.
miro los lápices y estaban sin afilar y les digo:
ya y que los afilo con los dientes,
me responden:
venga cordobés que no tenemos curro, va comprame los lápices.
voy yo les doy las 100 ptas. y le digo que no quiero los lápices.
me responden "gracias cordobes"
ya harto les digo, la matricula de mi coche tiene una C de Coruña, la de Cordoba es CO
vale,
ohhh perdona gallego.


----------



## klingsor (18 Oct 2018)

Yays?

Vendiendo?

A uno de Udán? Ésta es nueva.

De una mirada los falta campo pa correr. Éllos y sus jodidos lápices.

Por otra parte, si hay que hay dar limosna diaria (una de las 5 obligaciones del musulmán, la cual encuentro muy correcta) se dá.

Pero un respetinho, y a vacilar, a Groucho, que el bigote lo lleva pintado.

Lo que faltaba.

K.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Oct 2018)

mogollon dijo:


> .Joder como se pone aquí la peña, vamos a quitar un poco de hierro al asunto, os comento una anécdota que me pasó en Jaén provincia.
> 
> Iba de camino para Marbella, de esto ya hace años, y en la carretare antigua de Jaén a Granada, paro en una gasolinera, entonces cuando voy pagar y escucho a unos gitanos:
> Cordobés, Cordobés comprame unos lápices,
> ...



Seguramente te identificaron por el acento.
Ahora, que venga un ovni.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 21:14 ----------




Papo de luz dijo:


> Ni con andalucía. Eres un troll catalufo.



No eres más torpe porque no te entrenas.


----------



## mogollon (18 Oct 2018)

klingsor dijo:


> Yays?
> 
> Vendiendo?
> 
> ...



No era puteo era por desgracia incultura....

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 21:19 ----------




sepultada en guano dijo:


> Seguramente te identificaron por el acento.
> Ahora, que venga un ovni.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 21:14 ----------
> ...



si no te lo crees, es tú problema, pero eso fue así pero vamos, por cierto buenas risas con ese detalle, si te molesta que algunas personas de tu tierra sean de etnia gitana y/o incultos no es mi problema. Pero eso fue CIERTO.
te podría contar muchas más anécdotas que me pasaron pero no me apetece.


----------



## klingsor (18 Oct 2018)

mogollon dijo:


> No era puteo era por desgracia incultura....



Es que si suena a puteo, puede ser motivo de un salir del phaeton a malérrima hostia y portazo, y bramar un "de qué cojones vais, mecagon Dios"

La incultura, la verdad, es que da mucha pena. Y tu ejemplo lapiceril es paradigmático. Recuerdo una vez que fui al punto limpio. A tirar unas tonterías. 

Sabía que hay yays en la entrada, esperando lo que les caiga. Los preparé una bolsa con doscientos mecheros sin usar. Una bolsa de una casa de libros.

Respuesta: "aaaaay, pero si están todos nuevos!!!"

"Coño, qué te los voy a dar, viejos o qué? Pasa pa acá, que hay que sacar un par de fancoils que os he traido"

"Ay, el payo..."

"Yo no soy payo, y grábatelo a fuego. Soy de Udán. Por si tienes que dirigirte a mí de nuevo. Tira de los fancoils que os traigo"

---silencio en la Sala---

No te jode...unos yays, van tocarle los huevos a un udanés. 

Ni por puto asomo, vamos.

K.


----------



## yawanmard (19 Oct 2018)

por retomar la interesante cuestión, voy a poner un ejemplo para ver si se entiende un poco mejor con un gallego que todo el mundo conoce por su vida, obra y milagros: FRANCO

de él se ha dicho y se sigue diciendo de todo: que si un tipo con cojones, que si "Paquita" le llamaba su papá, que si tenía la voz aflautada, que si era idiota, que era un enano, que tenía "baraka", que era un imbécil, que era un tirano, un asesino, una mala bestia...

pero murió en la cama después de ejercer el poder absoluto 40 años.

era un gallego (y que sigan hablando)


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Oct 2018)

yawanmard dijo:


> por retomar la interesante cuestión, voy a poner un ejemplo para ver si se entiende un poco mejor con un gallego que todo el mundo conoce por su vida, obra y milagros: FRANCO
> 
> de él se ha dicho y se sigue diciendo de todo: que si un tipo con cojones, que si "Paquita" le llamaba su papá, que si tenía la voz aflautada, que si era idiota, que era un enano, que tenía "baraka", que era un imbécil, que era un tirano, un asesino, una mala bestia...
> 
> ...



*Buah, porque le interesaba a la CIA como tonto útil.
Si no, no duraba ni tres días.*


----------



## Duffmannn (19 Oct 2018)

Faltan 16

*JOPUTA*


----------



## Cormac (19 Oct 2018)

Bueno, voy a continuar con mi análisis de cada una de las comunidades autónomas, y tal como avisé el de hoy versará sobre las Islas Canarias.
Reconozco que no me ha gustado el cariz que ha tomado el hilo, con descalificaciones e insultos. No era mi intención y vuelvo a pedir disculpas si alguien ha podido sentirse molesto por mis opiniones vertidas.
De las Islas Canarias como ya dije, es la única comunidad que todavía no he tenido el inmenso placer de conocer. En cambio por mi profesión he podido tratar con muchos canarios, he investigado sobre su historia y he podido intercambiar impresiones con conocidos que han estado allí, tanto de vacaciones como largas temporadas residiendo.
Hablando metafóricamente, vamos a suponer que el reino de España fuera un padre y una madre, y las 17 comunidades autónomas sus hijos, cada uno con una idiosincrasia y carácter diferente. Si bien el hijo gallego, sería ese niño retraído, huraño, desconfiado, al que tendrías que llevar aun psicólogo desde los 2 años, las Islas Canarias serían ese niño "especial", ese hijo, del que enseguida te darías cuenta de que va a necesitar mas ayuda que tus demás hijos, y tendrás que volcarte en él muy posiblemente durante el resto de tu vida.
Lo primero que me sorprendió es la gran diferencia entre un canario del sexo masculino y una canaria. En ninguna otra comunidad autónoma se da un hecho así. Por ejemplo el gallego es raro y la gallega es rara, no hay mayor diferencia. La primera vez que hablé con un canario, me sorprendió la tranquilidad con la que se expresaba y su lenguaje corporal, hablaba como si estuviera en un estado catatónico, aplatanado. Le preguntabas algo, y se quedaba unos segundos procesando la pregunta, antes de poder responderte. Podría pensar que me había tocado el menos espabilado de Tenerife, pero cual fue mi sorpresa, cuando con el paso de los años fui conociendo a mas canarios y el mismo patrón se repetía.
Sin embargo, la mujer canaria, no tiene nada que ver. Ellas son mucho mas lanzadas, abiertas y hasta algo "sueltecillas".
Soy una persona muy curiosa, y me preguntaba como era posible, en personas que han recibido la misma educación, tienen la misma genética, viven en la misma región, que fueran tan diferentes según el sexo que tuvieran.
La respuesta la hallé en la *biología evolutiva*. Poco se ha hablado del genocidio que se produjo por parte de los españoles cuando arribaron en las islas. Quizás por el el siglo que se produjo y la falta de testigos por la mala comunicación en aquella época.
La conquista de Canarias se llevó a cabo entre 1402 y 1496. No fue una conquista sencilla en lo militar, dada la resistencia aborigen. 
Durante ese periodo de casi un siglo, fueron masacrados los hombres canarios mas aguerridos y con mas testosterona por parte de los españoles que contaban con un armamento superior. Cualquier intento de sublevación fue cortado de raíz, penando al que osaba sublevarse con la muerte o con una larga condena. Eso provocó que los Alfas fueras eliminados evolutivamente y solo quedaran los hombres mas sumisos en las islas.
Al contrario, las mujeres que se "entregaban" a los conquistadores, que daban su cuerpo a los invasores fueron las que se terminaron reproduciendo. Las mas beatas al estar en una isla no tuvieron siquiera la opción de emigrar y no expandieron sus genes sin duda mas recatados.
Es por ello, por lo que se da esa singularidad, que raramente se da en otros lugares del planeta tierra.
Canarias comparte el dudoso honor, junto a la provincia de Cádiz, de tener mas homosexuales por metro cuadrado. Si bien parte de la culpa es el turismo "Gay friendly" que hay en las islas, son incontables la gran cantidad de invertidos que tiene la isla.
Que el mayor aporte turístico que tengan las islas sea la Gala Drag Queen o aprovechar la excusa de los carnavales para salir a la calle vestido de Crossdresser, es una consecuencia de eso.
Minuto 3:11 fue el ganador según el jurado popular.
Gala Drag Queen 2018 - YouTube

En la actualidad las islas tienen un grave problema con la pobreza, donde casi la mitad de la población se encuentra en riesgo de exclusión social.

Canarias, la comunidad con mayor riesgo de pobreza - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas

España que como he dicho antes sería el padre, consciente de las dificultades de su hijo "especialito" (Canarias), lo ha mimado como a ningún otro. Es la comunidad autónoma con los impuestos mas bajos. Por poner un ejemplo, el IVA no lo pagan, aunque a cambio tienen un impuesto que se puede decir que es simbólico que es el IGIG (tipo del 7% general en contraposición al 21% en península) llegando incluso a ser del 0% en determinados bienes y servicios. A pesar de tener un clima privilegiado durante todo el año, de tener una seguridad jurídica que le da el reino de España, de tener el impuesto de Sociedades mas bajo de Europa, es incapaz de atraer a ninguna empresa en una época donde desde un ordenador puedes controlar todo.
Impuestos: España tiene su paraíso fiscal: Canarias ofrece la menor tributación de la UE

La explicación vuelve a ser evolutiva. A pesar de que la población 100% aborigen es prácticamente residual, por el genocidio anteriormente relatado, todavía está presente ese ADN aborigen en la población. A pesar de los intentos de llevar peninsulares para "blanquear" las islas, se puede decir que evolutivamente 600 años son un simple suspiro para cambiar algo en una genética de millones de años.
No estoy de acuerdo en la fama de que el canario es vago. Me parece algo injusto, sino que simple y llanamente no "da para mas"
Otro dato histórico y reseñable ha sido la emigración canaria tanto a Cuba como a Venezuela, donde incluso Venezuela es denominada como "la octava isla"
Venezuela a pesar de tener un mar de petróleo debajo de sus pies, y unos recursos naturales increíbles, a día de hoy es un lodazal. Me pregunto que parte de culpa tendrá haber enviado a población canaria a esas dos zonas tanto del Caribe como de Venezuela.
No quiero politizar el hilo porque no va de eso, pero si una comunidad autónoma tuviera el derecho de reclamar la independencia, esa sería sin duda Canarias. Y aunque algún pequeño foco de insumisión ha habido se puede considerar residual. Eso se debe a la ausencia de testosterona y la sumisión del hombre canario. Siguen con el ADN de esclavo y acatan lo que les digan sin rechistar.
¿Porqué no se da la misma violencia siendo un pueblo con fuerte genética africana que se da en ciudades como Detroit, o países como Haití?
Pues por lo mencionado antes, lo que para una cosa es mala, para otra es beneficiosa. Es falta de testosterona, les hace estar tranquilos y no despertar el gen de la violencia que tienen mas acentuado las razas mas morenitas.
En cuanto al idioma original era muy básico, no fueron capaces de desarrollarlo, usando muchas onomatopeyas, como perro (Guauguau!). Aun hoy usan palabras como "Guagua" para llamar al autobús, o "Muyayo"
Así que ya sabéis, si algún día tenéis contacto con un canario, os pido que le tengáis paciencia. Mirarlo con ternura y repetirle las cosas las veces que le hagan falta. 
Mi experiencia con ellos, siempre ha sido muy buena, y les tengo un especial cariño, además tengo pendiente una visita a ese paraíso que son las islas. A ver si algún forero de las islas, me presta una habitación a buen precio 

En mi próximo post hablaré sobre Extremadura.
Un saludo.


----------



## golden graham (19 Oct 2018)

En Galicia profunda siguen en la edad media


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Canarias comparte el dudoso honor, junto a la provincia de Cádiz, de tener mas homosexuales por metro cuadrado.



*Los más maricones sois los hezpañoles, empezando por donde más hay: Madrid.
Se ve que ningún guanche te la quiso clavar y estás resentido ¿eh, *bujarrín? )


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> . Aun hoy usan palabras como "Guagua" para llamar al autobús, o "*Muyayo*"



Cada vez que un peninsular dice que decimos muyayo en lugar de muchacho, muere un gatito.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Los más maricones sois los hezpañoles, empezando por donde más hay: Madrid.
> Se ve que ningún guanche te la quiso clavar y estás resentido ¿eh, *bujarrín? )



Si en tu pueblo de mierda les tiran piedros a los invertidos es normal que acaben en Madrid.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Oct 2018)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si en tu pueblo de mierda les tiran piedros a los invertidos es normal que acaben en Madrid.



Tú si que tienes invertido el ojete.


----------



## MrDanger (19 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, voy a continuar con mi análisis de cada una de las comunidades autónomas, y tal como avisé el de hoy versará sobre las Islas Canarias.
> Reconozco que no me ha gustado el cariz que ha tomado el hilo, con descalificaciones e insultos. No era mi intención y vuelvo a pedir disculpas si alguien ha podido sentirse molesto por mis opiniones vertidas.
> De las Islas Canarias como ya dije, es la única comunidad que todavía no he tenido el inmenso placer de conocer. En cambio por mi profesión he podido tratar con muchos canarios, he investigado sobre su historia y he podido intercambiar impresiones con conocidos que han estado allí, tanto de vacaciones como largas temporadas residiendo.
> Hablando metafóricamente, vamos a suponer que el reino de España fuera un padre y una madre, y las 17 comunidades autónomas sus hijos, cada uno con una idiosincrasia y carácter diferente. Si bien el hijo gallego, sería ese niño retraído, huraño, desconfiado, al que tendrías que llevar aun psicólogo desde los 2 años, las Islas Canarias serían ese niño "especial", ese hijo, del que enseguida te darías cuenta de que va a necesitar mas ayuda que tus demás hijos, y tendrás que volcarte en él muy posiblemente durante el resto de tu vida.
> ...



Les has puesto como idiotas y no es verdad.

Toda esa explicación de que son unos blandengues por el adn guanche... no se sostiene. Entre otras razones, porque como tú mismo has dicho, queda poco adn de los aborígenes guanches en los actuales canarios. De hecho, muchos llevan el apellido Betancor o Betancourt, que fue uno de los primeros conquistadores del archipiélago.

Son tranquilos y tienen otro ritmo, pero no son estúpidos (alguno hay, claro).
Métete con uno de Jinamar o de la Isleta y me cuentas que tal te va. Seguro que te falta campo para correr. 

Es cierto que la cultura (museos, leer..) es algo que no les entusiasma, con la playa son felices y no necesitan más.

Son por lo general extremadamente amables y simpáticos, como no he encontrado en ningún otro sitio. Todo el mundo te ayuda si buscas una calle o algo, la gente habla por la calle con desconocidos, costumbre que se ha perdido en la península.

El carácter tranquilo es común a otras islas, sobre todo las pequeñas.


----------



## FROM HELL (19 Oct 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Buah, porque le interesaba a la CIA como tonto útil.
> Si no, no duraba ni tres días.*



La CIA, ese grupete de charos y nerds de oficina mitificados por hollywood que no es capaz ni de identificar a topos sovieticos filtrando informacion durante decadas desde la sede central, pero que en cambio domina la geopolitica mundial desde hace 70 años )


----------



## Abrojo (19 Oct 2018)

El ADN guanche debe contener algún gen que les permite digerir y encontrar agradable el gofio


----------



## Cormac (19 Oct 2018)

MrDanger dijo:


> Les has puesto como idiotas y no es verdad.
> 
> Toda esa explicación de que son unos blandengues por el adn guanche... no se sostiene. Entre otras razones, porque como tú mismo has dicho, queda poco adn de los aborígenes guanches en los actuales canarios. De hecho, muchos llevan el apellido Betancor o Betancourt, que fue uno de los primeros conquistadores del archipiélago.
> 
> ...



En ningún momento he querido insinuar que sean idiotas. Coincido contigo en que son amables y simpaticos. A mí el canario me cae bien.
En cuanto a lo del ADN disiento. 600 años es un suspiro evolutivamente hablando. Físicamente no me negarás que son mas oscuros de piel independientemente de que tengan mas horas de sol que cualquier otro lugar. Si fisicamente no discutimos que son mucho mas morenos, no podemos negar que tienen un gen aborigen en su interior.
Necesitarán miles de años todavía en evolucionar.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> En ningún momento he querido insinuar que sean idiotas. Coincido contigo en que son amables y simpaticos. A mí el canario me cae bien.
> En cuanto a lo del ADN disiento. 600 años es un suspiro evolutivamente hablando. Físicamente no me negarás que son mas oscuros de piel independientemente de que tengan mas horas de sol que cualquier otro lugar. Si fisicamente no discutimos que son mucho mas morenos, no podemos negar que tienen un gen aborigen en su interior.
> Necesitarán miles de años todavía en evolucionar.



*Tú seguirás siendo maricona mala.
Sin evolucionar.*


----------



## Sanctis (19 Oct 2018)

Canarios blandengues?

Pero si son unos canis salvajes. Si precisamente el problema que tienen es ese, como en gran parte del territorio español, pero en el caso canario y sureño más todavía.

El señorío europeo lo encuentras en el catala y poco más.


----------



## FROM HELL (19 Oct 2018)

Sanctis dijo:


> Canarios blandengues?
> 
> Pero si son unos canis salvajes. Si precisamente el problema que tienen es ese, como en gran parte del territorio español, pero en el caso canario y sureño más todavía.
> 
> El señorío europeo lo encuentras en el catala y poco más.



Claro que si, Jordi. 

Comparese la composicion politico-ideologica del parlamento catalan con la del parlamento Suizo o Luxemburgues. :XX::XX:


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Oct 2018)

Sanctis dijo:


> Canarios blandengues?
> 
> Pero si son unos canis salvajes. Si precisamente el problema que tienen es ese, como en gran parte del territorio español, pero en el caso canario y sureño más todavía.
> 
> El señorío europeo lo encuentras en el catala y poco más.



*Los polacos no cuentan como europeos, al no saber hablar.*


----------



## diogenes de sinope (19 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, he decidido hacer una análisis de las 17 comunidades autónomas que forman este país, que es España.




Tu juegas en la Champions muchacho! 

No es una lisonja, estás al nivel de Echenique, de la monja Caram y de Pisarello!.

Venís los mejores!


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Oct 2018)

Sanctis dijo:


> Canarios blandengues?
> 
> Pero si son unos canis salvajes. Si precisamente el problema que tienen es ese, como en gran parte del territorio español, pero en el caso canario y sureño más todavía.
> 
> El señorío europeo lo encuentras en el catala y poco más.



Señorío europeo:







Los catalanes sois mediterráneos chillones vendedores de bazar por mucho que os creáis más similares a alemanes cuadriculados o ingleses flemáticos. Mismamente la gente en Marsella , y me refiero a los pocos franceses étnicos que queden por allí, son bastante más europeos en usos y costumbres que los catalanes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Oct 2018)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Señorío europeo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son como murcianos que se creen florentinos.


----------



## Niño Dios (19 Oct 2018)

Le está quedando un jilo sensacional, hoyja!

:Aplauso:

Espero que cuando acabe con esta empiece la de _"Mi análisis uno a uno de cada infecto mugrero letrinoamericano y las alimañas subhumana que lo infestan"_…







Y aprovecho para sugerirle al op que empiece la nueva serie analizando el infecto mugrero letrinoamericano en donde fue cagado por su india tlacuacha madre...


----------



## Skara (19 Oct 2018)

Iniciado por *Cormac*

*Galicia*
Comenzaré hablando de una tierra que me fascina.............

————-

Cuando te fascinas das miedosss


----------



## Derroition (19 Oct 2018)

Que un hilo sobre DMT no llegue a la segunda página, y que el hilo de un retrasado inventando chorradas al azar llegue a 10 es para que os metieran en jaulas a todos.


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2018)

*Extremadura*

Continuando con mi análisis, hoy voy a hablaros de esa gran desconocida que es Extremadura. 
Ha sido la última comunidad autónoma que conocí, y por la que abrí un hilo allá por el 2016 preguntando que podía visitar. 

Viajes Me voy cinco días a Extremadura. Recomendaciones?

Tenía un gran interés en conocer la España profunda y no me decepcionó.
Se puede decir que Extremadura es la comunidad peor situada geográficamente de España. Sin salida al mar, con una larga frontera con Portugal donde los salarios aun son mas bajos impidiendo que empresas se instalan ahí por preferir Portugal, con un clima infernal, duro y seco, sin recursos naturales, con una vecina Andalucía que les quita el turismo. Goza además de tener una de las capitales de provincia mas feas de toda Europa, como es Badajoz. Mal comunicada, por estar arrinconada y lejos de todos puntos estratégicos. Tiene además una de las historias mas truculentas, como fueron los sucesos de Puerto Hurraco, donde dos familias enfrentadas, los hermanos Izquierdo, por las disputas de unas lindes con los hermanos Cabanillas, acabaron con la vida de todo el que se puso por delante.
Antes de nada, quiero romper una lanza a su favor y decir que es injusta su fama de paguiteros. Extremadura ha exportado durante muchos años emigración a Alemania, Barcelona y Madrid, logrando prosperar.
Realmente por todos los motivos antes comentados, donde la raíz de su pobreza es su situación geográfica Extremadura tiene grandes dificultades para salir adelante.
Mi primera impresión al llegar allí, fue viajar en una cápsula del tiempo y estar en la España de los años 60. Sino fuera por los móviles, los coches y las ropas de los jóvenes parecería que es así.
Me sorprendió como al escuchar mi acento, los extremeños nos hacían como deferencias y casi reverencias, como si nos vieran como extraterrestes o gente importante. Me llamó poderosamente la atención esa servidumbre.
Hay que tener en cuenta, que en Extremadura y sobre todo Cáceres, ciudad que tiene un casco medieval digno de admirar, había muchos palacios y ducados donde el extremeño era su vasallo.
La Extremadura más negra | Extremadura Secreta - Blogs hoy.es
También durante la época de la dictadura franquista, muchas jóvenes emigraban para servir en casas del barrio de Salamanca en Madrid. Muchas se quedaban embarazadas del "señorito" de la casa y se volvían al pueblo con la deshonra y las mas afortunadas era el propio señorito el que les ponía un piso en Madrid.
Poniendo la misma metáfora que utilicé para mi anterior análisis sobre las Canarias, si España fueran los padres y las 17 comunidades autónomas sus hijos, Extremadura sería ese hijo al que las cosas, por causas ajenas a su voluntad no le han ido del todo bien. Ese hijo, del que sabrías que en los bautizos, comuniones y demás acontecimientos donde se reuniera la familia entera, no podría comprar un regalo o ni siquiera pagarse el cubierto. Los padres y los demás hijos (las comunidades autónomas) conscientes de sus problemas lo entenderían perfectamente.
Es por ello que Extremadura, lidera el ranking de tener mas funcionarios en un país ya de por sí lleno de funcionarios. Uno de cada cuatro trabajadores extremeños lo es. Es una forma de dar salida a esa cantidad de "trabajadores" que de otra forma no podrían salir adelante.
El mapa de los empleados públicos en España: Extremadura lidera el ranking - Forum Libertas

El resto de la población se ocupa de cuidar cerdos (el cerdo ibérico viene de las dehesas extremeñas), recogiendo cerezas en el valle del Jerte y servicios como hostelería para alimentar al 25% del funcionariado y a los jubilados de una comunidad envejecida.
Hoy en día la esperanza de las familias, es sino colocarse en algún puesto de la administración para que jueguen al buscaminas, es que emigren a Madrid.
Muchas jóvenes, tienen que pagarse las carreras simultaneando trabajos precarios en Burger Kings, centro comerciales e incluso en pasion.com
Me pregunto si los descubridores del Nuevo Mundo como lo fueron los extremeños Pizarro y Hernán Cortés vieran lo que es hoy Extremadura si se avergonzarían de ella.

Mi próximo análisis ya que lo han pedido, versará sobre Asturias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Sir Connor (21 Oct 2018)

Bueno ya se sabia que los extremeños , sino fuera por los pobres cerdos ibericos se moririan de hambre.... que gran pais es este....


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Oct 2018)

Campidoctor dijo:


> Galicia es la mejor tierra de España. Pero con una de las poblaciones mas oscuras y truculentas. He conocido alguna gente normal de La Coruña, ciudad, la gente de las aldeas da autentico pavor. Aunque no llegan a los del interior de las vascongadas. Eso si que es bazofia pura.



Iba a decir que entonces no conoces a la gente de la Hurdes.
Luego me he dado cuenta de que en realidad has escrito "una de las".


----------



## klingsor (22 Oct 2018)

Sea aparte de estar de acuerdo o no, te lo estás currando.

K.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (22 Oct 2018)

::


----------



## Cormac (26 Oct 2018)

*Asturias*

Hoy toca esa bella tierra que es Asturias.
Según mi opinión y gustos está situada en la zona mas bonita de España, si hablamos de paisaje. Tiene montaña, verde por todos los sitios y bonitas playas, aunque no te puedas bañar a gusto en ellas. Para ser justos de las comunidades que están al norte como son Galicia, Cantabria, País Vasco y el Pirineo catalán y aragonés no deja de ser el patito feo de todas ellas. Ojo, eso no quiere decir que sea fea, porque realmente no lo es, sino la menos atractiva visualmente. Luego estaría el debate de que es mejor, si ser cola de león o cabeza de ratón.
Adentrándonos en ella tenemos a dos ciudades principales que no son feas, como son Oviedo y Gijón pero que tampoco enamoran. Son ciudades agradables sin mas. La gente en ambas ciudades son correctas, a excepción del ámbito futbolístico, donde el Sporting tiene una de las aficiones mas violentas del fútbol español a pesar de deambular últimamente en la segunda división.
https://www.burbuja.info/attachment.php?attachmentid=83490&stc=1&d=1540501553
Incidentes entre ultras del Real Sporting y del Sevilla en Gijón - YouTube

Podríamos pensar que sería un buen lugar para vivir o jubilarse. Aire en teoría sano, ciudades tranquilas a excepción de los descerebrados del fútbol.
Pues bien, el asturiano ha conseguido que a pesar de su naturaleza desbordante, que Asturias tenga uno de los peores aires para respirar. Algo harto difícil, el asturiano lo ha conseguido.
Asturias se puede decir que es la Andalucía del norte. Comunidad llena de subvenciones, con industrias antiguas y contaminantes que hoy en día no tienen ningún sentido, y a pesar de las advertencias de la Unión Europea, España hace caso omiso, porque significaría darle la puntilla a una comunidad envejecida, donde los únicos que valen ya han emigrado a Madrid y otras ciudades y se han quedado los mineros que se jubilan con 44 años y ganando mas de 2.000 euros mensuales de jubilación.

Mineros: jubilados a los 44 años y con un sueldo de 2.100 euros al mes - elEconomista.es

Una minería que es un sinsentido y un atentado a la naturaleza. No es raro el núcleo familiar donde sólo un asturiano trabaja y cobra auténticos dinerales y los demás viven a la sopa boba del sueldo del minero. Donde cualquier intento de adecuar lo poco que aportan a la economía por ser una industria caduca lo han contestado con una alta agresividad, que jamás se ha visto en ninguna otra parte de España, incluso en los peores tiempos de Euskadi.
Han llegado a usar misiles de fabricación artesanal contra la policía.
España: mineros se enfrentan a la policía con misiles de fabricación casera - YouTube

La otra gran industria son los astilleros navales. Industria no rentable desde hace décadas, donde otra vez a base de subvenciones por parte del estado español, es mantenida artificialmente, y con prejubilaciones que no se ven en ningún otro lugar de España, quitando a la poderosa banca y sus famosas prejubilaciones.

Asturias practica la ganadería intensiva donde el vacuno es el rey indiscutible y del que vive gran parte de los pueblos. Que los gases emitidos por las vacas sean una de las causas del efecto invernadero es secundario para ellos.

Como he dicho, en Oviedo y Gijón, aunque la gente se puede considerar un poco brutotes e incluso algo secos en el trato, no son para nada desagradables. El problemas es cuando te adentras en el interior, donde te encuentras a lugareños que parecen sacados de una novela de Valle Inclán. Ahí se nota su proximidad a su vecina Galicia y porqué algunos los denominan como Galicia II.
Se dan muchos casos de acoso a peregrinas que viajan solas y que por ser España un país de interés turístico no se publicitan. Viajar sola haciendo la ruta norte es a partir de ese punto como hacerlo en el Cuerno de África o Ciudad Juárez, aunque mas light. Es mas recomendable evitar Asturias y elegir, aunque mas larga, la ruta por Castilla y León, antes de entrar por la siniestra Galicia, aunque en este caso es inevitable por estar allí el Santo Apóstol.
Los Asturianos tienen una de las peores gastronomías de este país y sin embargo han conseguido que en el subconsciente de todos los españoles lo tengamos como un buen destino gastronómico. El truco barato que usan es ponerte platos muy generosos, un viejo truco del mal cocinero, donde acabas lleno.
Sus dos platos estrellas son unas judías que se hacen en cualquier lugar de España y a los que ellos llaman Potes y las sirven en una cazuela de barro y un San Jacobo gigante llamado Cachopo acompañado por unas patatas fritas congeladas digno de un menú infantil de ocho euros y que parece creado por un eliminado en la primera ronda de Master Chef Junior.
En cuanto a la bebida por excelencia es la Sidra. Ahí creo que realmente representa el carácter del asturiano, que es derrochador por excelencia, algo normal cuando estás subvencionado y no valoras realmente lo que cuestan las cosas. La sidra la derrochan tirando la mitad al suelo, diciendo que sabe mejor, cuando en una cata a ciegas, no notarían jamás si está escanciada o la han puesto cuidadosamente y sin gotear en un vaso. Bebida además sin sustancia y totalmente sobrevalorada. Prueba de ello, es que fuera de España no es conocida por no haber calado entre la población cuando han intentado exportarla.
Los asturianos han sido incapaces de crear un plato gastronómico original, como han hecho prácticamente en toda la demás geografía española.
El asturiano ha conseguido que un espacio natural como es el norte, inundarlo de un aíre irrespirable por una industria desfasada. Dedicándose en los pueblos a matar lobos y dejarlos colgados en forma de aviso a la entrada de los pueblos.
Aparece el tercer lobo muerto en menos de 48 horas | El Comercio
Donde los que se suponen que tienen que velar por el bien de la naturaleza se dedican a matar también a lobos y tenerlos colgados del coche mientras se toman un cortado en la tasca del pueblo.
https://www.burbuja.info/attachment.php?attachmentid=83493&stc=1&d=1540504526

Por suerte Asturias tiene una de las poblaciones mas envejecidas de España y también es una de las que mas emigrantes aporta sobre todo a Madrid.
Eso hace tener esperanza, y que llegará el día, donde Asturias voverá a ser ese paraíso natural, donde ningún asturiano le pueda volver a hacer daño.

Dejo también una gráfica donde se puede observar la tasa de suicidios y donde Asturias la lidera, casi triplicando a Madrid, algo que es muy significativo del ambiente que se respira.

https://www.burbuja.info/attachment.php?attachmentid=83497&stc=1&d=1540505432

Mi próximo análisis versará sobre Andalucía.
Un saludo.


----------



## Español Republicano (26 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Continuando con mi análisis, hoy voy a hablaros de esa gran desconocida que es Extremadura.
> Ha sido la última comunidad autónoma que conocí, y por la que abrí un hilo allá por el 2016 preguntando que podía visitar.
> 
> Viajes Me voy cinco días a Extremadura. Recomendaciones?
> ...



Y ahora en comparación con el resto de sus historia, está mejor que nunca.

Luis Buñuel - Tierra sin pan (Las Hurdes) - YouTube


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Oct 2018)

La verdad es que Asturias es otro de esos lugares de Hijpanistan donde te da miedo imaginar de que se te para el coche anocheciendo y tengas que ir a buscar ayuda.

Da la sensacion como de que hay personas que llevan generaciones casandose entre hermanos, esperandote con un hachu detras de cada puerta.


----------



## Cormac (26 Oct 2018)

Conchabado dijo:


> Y eso que ni ha hablado del anarquismo, el intento de independencia del 36, y la obsesión de algunos asturianos de ver fascistas por todos lados y de la amenaza de Franco todavía hoy en día.



He querido politizar el hilo lo menos posible. Intento crear la mínima polémica posible y sé que la política crea tensiones.
Tampoco he hablado del concejal de Llanes recientemente asesinado por ser un tema político.


----------



## Español Republicano (26 Oct 2018)

Conchabado dijo:


> Y eso que ni ha hablado del anarquismo, el intento de independencia del 36, y la obsesión de algunos asturianos de ver fascistas por todos lados y de la amenaza de Franco todavía hoy en día.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-oct-2018 at 01:33 ----------
> 
> Te está quedando un buen hilo, es bueno que nos vayamos conociendo cosas de todas las regiones, creo que nos estamos cada vez quedándonos más en nuestro terruño gracias a las autonosuyas, aunque ahora viajemos más, aunque sea una paradoja.



lo que les JODE es ser un puto PRINCIPADO de una monarquía que intenta legitimarse como la original de los astures del 818. Es un ultraje histórico que unos franceses de ANJOU se caguen en la historia de España y sobretodo, de la historia del pueblo ASTUR


----------



## Come sano (26 Oct 2018)

En el Ejército habrás conocido pocos canarios, gallegos,riojanos...catalanes o vascos uno o ninguno. 
Por lo demás, sueles dártelas de viajado y conocedor de España y lo cierto es que no atinas mucho. Eres valenciano o algo peor?


----------



## Cormac (26 Oct 2018)

Cosmopueblerino dijo:


> En el Ejército habrás conocido pocos canarios, gallegos,riojanos...catalanes o vascos uno o ninguno.
> Por lo demás, sueles dártelas de viajado y conocedor de España y lo cierto es que no atinas mucho. Eres valenciano o algo peor?



Canarios, catalanes y gallegos bastantes.
Riojanos pocos pero conozco a La Rioja. Vascos en el ejército a pocos, pero los he tenido de compañeros en la montaña.
Por experiencia puedo hablar a día de hoy de cada una de las comunidades autónomas y la idiosincrasia de las personas que las habitan.
En mi próximo post hablaré de Andalucía. Estuve dos años allí destinado y guardo grandes recuerdos.
También prometo hablar de mi comunidad, que obviamente es la que mejor conozco y por supuesto criticaré lo criticable.
Un saludo.


----------



## Mister Proper (26 Oct 2018)

En el ejército no creo que haya catalanes de verdad... Lo que hay es charnegos.


----------



## Cormac (26 Oct 2018)

Mister Proper dijo:


> En el ejército no creo que haya catalanes de verdad... Lo que hay es charnegos.



Estuve en una epoca donde estaba el servicio militar obligatorio y estaba plagado.


----------



## Ted Mosby (26 Oct 2018)

jajaja

Buen post, amigo

Dicen que la imitación es la mejor forma de elogiar, así que voy a contribuir al post con un texto SATÍRICO, paz y amor lo primero

ANDALUCÍA

Andalucía es el hijo que nació de una aventura de la madre con un hombre exótico, fruto del aburrimiento de la madre (es decir, 800 años de dominio árabe que SÍ han dejado huella). Como consecuencia, tenemos 2 clusters en la población, el "occidental europeo" y el "paquistaní". No son detectables "a simple vista" por dos razones. 1, Andalucía tiene el triple de radiación solar que las zonas industriales de Europa. 2, los andaluces "europeos" tienen la sana costumbre de pasarse horas y horas bajo el sol "porque es güeno". La diferencia fundamental entre ambos grupos es el coeficiente intelectual. El del grupo 1 es bajo, el del grupo 2 es bajísimo. Cualquier empresario vasco o navarro sabe que poner una fábrica en Andalucía es tirar el dinero. A la gente productiva le gusta estar a 15 grados, no a 35. Cualquier inglés ve la realidad claramente, la mitad de los andaluces son paquistaníes. La legendaria ética de trabajo andaluza es hija de Paquistán.

El comportamiento típico del andaluz podría denominarse "Paul Gascoigne de vacaciones". La semana empieza el viernes por la tarde, con un exceso de alcohol, comida y ruido. Mucho ruido. El andaluz promedio es materialista, ignorante, ruidoso, no sabe idiomas, pero "baila con alegría". Tras horas y horas de "fiesta" llega el descanso. La historia se repite el sábado y el domingo. El fin de semana empieza el lunes por la mañana. A quién se le ocurre poner el trabajo en finde, quillo? No pasa naaaaa, quillo mi arma. Por la mañana, se va al trabajo medio zombi, luego se cargan pilas en la siesta de 4 horas y por la noche a topeeeeee de tapaaas lolailo lolailooooo.

Ayyyy, ese acento andaluz que es clavado al acento paquistaní de Inglaterra. Los individuos tipo 2 traen virtudes a la mezcla. Ese típico fanatismo asiático queda reflejado en entrañables escenas como el salto a la valla del Rocío.







El fanatismo andaluz es legendario, pero es superado por la cualidad estrella de los andaluces, el sectarismo. Andalucía es lo mejor Y PUNTO. Cualquier otra cosa de España o del mundo es basura. Lo mejor que hay es ser alegre jajajajaja, perder media hora hablando con alguien que te importa una mierda porque hay que ser sociable quillo. Cómo que no te gusta el ruido, tu ere un amargaooooooo. El comportamiento "castellano" está mal visto. Andalucía es una fiesta sin fin en la que la ética de trabajo, la frugalidad o el silencio están vetados. Cada andaluz es un agente Smith de Matrix que supervisa que "estés de fiesta" todo el tiempo. Jajaja la gente es muy abierta pero no cuentes con nadie para nada, si pides un favor vas a saborear frases del repertorio de excusas andaluzas. Aparentar sin ser


El sectarismo es interno también. La feria de mi pueblo es la MEJOR, la Semana Santa de mi pueblo ES LA MEJOR, la gastronomía de mi pueblo es la MEJOR. La mayoría de andaluces no ha salido de su pueblo pero SABEN que su pueblo es el centro del universo. Esta idea está apoyada por la llegada de millones de "idiotas" turistas cada año que vienen a Tierra Santa a aprender "la cultura andaluza".



Ejemplo tipo 1







Ejemplo tipo 2







Paquistaníes








Paul Gascoigne 







Ronald Koeman, no tiene nada que ver con el post







---------- Post added 26-oct-2018 at 06:59 ----------

Andalucía es la cultura más grande porque fue colonizada por griegos, árabes, romanos y fenicios. De dónde cojones vienen los fenicios? Ni puta idea, pero un andaluz SIEMPRE tiene un as en la manga, la carta de "PASADO FENICIO". Ninguna otra región industrial avanzada puede competir con eso, chaval. Ni el Véneto, ni Baviera, ni Silicon Valley. Los andaluces tienen la principal industria del mundo mundial, las tapas y el flamenco. "Si es que hasta los belgas nos copian, quillo, que se hacen llamar flamencos".


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2018)

Mi hanalisis de zaragoza, ciudad de pura mierda, con clima de pura mierda, frio de cojones en invierno con viento de mierda, en verano un asadero de mierda, entre medias crecidas del ebro para que todo huela a cloaca, en definitiva un sitio de pura mierda, tienen un acento muy paleto, que pasa co y demas mañadas catetas, encima tienen al argentino echeminga como diPUTAdo lo cual indica un nivel de retraso superior al del votante medio que ya es retrasado de por si.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Oct 2018)

Cormac , cuando hagas el análisis de Cantabria me mandas un privado y me avisas.


----------



## PREDICT (26 Oct 2018)

Freud decía de los irlandeses que eran inmunes al psicoanálisis, los irlandeses y los gallegos son primos hermanos así que no me extraña nada todo lo hablado aquí


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Oct 2018)

Faltan por salir Madrid, Cataluña, Euskadi, etc


----------



## terraenxebre (27 Oct 2018)

Paleto lo será tu padre. Sin acritud


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (31 Oct 2018)

Galicia esta bien si no de despegas mucho del camino de Santiago y la propia Compostela, que tiene mas caracter castellano que gallego.

Ahora bien, para mi las zonas mas siniestras de galicia no es el interior, sino la zona costera. En el interior la gente es mas autentica, mas sencilla, pero la falsedad y desinteres en las zonas mas pobladas es insoportable.

Ojito sobre todo en el tema economico, intentarán siempre sembrar esa ambiguedad gallega para que no queden clara las condiciones o sean mal sobreeentendidas y despues incumplir lo pactado o estafarte. 

Pontevedra es quizá la provincia mas oscura, sobre todo al sur. Por contar mis anecdotas, estaba con un grupo de personas alrededor de la iglesia de la guardia, en una calleja empedrada sin aceras, y de pronto al vernos que eramos de fuera llegan unos canis con tipica cara de paleto gallego con mofletes enrojecidos y pelo de estropajo y se pone a torearnos con el coche en ese callejon,adelante y hacia atras, con una temeridad increible, con las ventenillas bajadas y diciendo en tono bulesco alguna paparrucha de que mierda de turistas que esto es para pasar los gallegos, buscando una reaccion airada nuestra que no consiguió. 

En coruña fué todavia peor. Preguntamos a un viejales que como se subía a lo alto de la villa vieja, y me señala a unas escaleras kilometricas. Le comento que si hay algun ascensor para subir (cosa que yo sospechaba) y me reitera, si si a lo alto es por ahi, por ahi..
Gracias. Me espero mientras llamo a mi costilla para darle la mala noticia, momento en que me da por fijarme al final de la calle hacia donde iba ese buen hombre: Pues bien, estaba llamando al alcensor que subia a lo alto de la villa! en vez de decirme venid conmigo que os lo enseño, me mandó por las escaleras. 

Y bueno, con el coche en coruña te ven un poco despistado y se te echan encima furgullando gallegadas, es increible, se creen nueva york o algo.Hasta una niña me recriminó con una tremenda cara de asco y haciendome gestos por pisar parte de un paso de peatones por al final darle paso en vez de habermelo saltado simplemente. Y es que en cuanto te ven la cara... y ven que no es de alli, ya está el lio.
Y luego ese humor socarrón. Los coruñeses se burlan cuando ven a forasteros con los chubasqueros horteras que llevamos los dias de lluvia, un dia de niebla pasaron un grupo de marujas a nuestro lado, y viendonos turistas empezaron al pasar a comentar a nuestro lado: uf, que bien se ve hoy la torre de hercules, es un dia estupendo, a que si maruxita... jajajajaja.


----------



## Giles Amaury (31 Oct 2018)

PREDICT dijo:


> Freud decía de los irlandeses que eran inmunes al psicoanálisis, los irlandeses y los gallegos son primos hermanos así que no me extraña nada todo lo hablado aquí



Sí, son tan primos hermanos que los irlandeses hablan inglés y los gallegos gallego y castellano. Tú juntas a un irlandés con un gallego y se entienden a la perfección.


----------



## skarface (31 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Se dan muchos casos de acoso a peregrinas que viajan solas y que por ser España un país de interés turístico no se publicitan. Viajar sola haciendo la ruta norte es a partir de ese punto como hacerlo en el Cuerno de África o Ciudad Juárez, aunque mas light. Es mas recomendable evitar Asturias y elegir, aunque mas larga, la ruta por Castilla y León, antes de entrar por la siniestra Galicia, aunque en este caso es inevitable por estar allí el Santo Apóstol.
> .



Cabron, me has provocado una buena carcajada.
A pesar de ser primos hermanos, en mi experiencia, en el rural asturiano son aun mas brutos que en Galicia (el paconismo). 
No tengo claro cual es la razon, quizá el paisaje más abrupto y montañoso.


----------



## HATE (31 Oct 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> La verdad es que Asturias es otro de esos lugares de Hijpanistan donde te da miedo imaginar de que se te para el coche anocheciendo y tengas que ir a buscar ayuda.
> 
> Da la sensacion como de que hay personas que llevan generaciones casandose entre hermanos, esperandote con un hachu detras de cada puerta.



Pues yo este verano iba en bici por un valle minero de esos que hay en Asturias y no encontraba un hotel y a todo el mundo que preguntaba me respondía de una manera educada y intentandome ayudar lo máximo que podían.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (31 Oct 2018)

HATE dijo:


> Pues yo este verano iba en bici por un valle minero de esos que hay en Asturias y no encontraba un hotel y a todo el mundo que preguntaba me respondía de una manera educada y intentandome ayudar lo máximo que podían.



Pasa como en Galicia, lo malo son las ciudades.

En Oviedo me pasó una cosa muy fuerte, que se me quedó marcado de hasta donde puede llegar el caracter borde del asturiano. 

Estaba con mi novia en una plaza detras de la catedral, en la entrada de un palacio. En en centro de la plaza un grupo de gente alrrededor de una estatua, escuchando lo que decia una guia asturiana, gorda y carapan.

Me pongo a contemplar la plaza, y de pronto la del grupo deja de hablar, y comenta a su publico: un momento, que tenemos publico que nos esta siguiendo. Vamos a callarnos un momento hasta que se vallan. Al principio ni me cosqué pero me dice mi novia con cara de espanto, mira, que nos estan mirando; todo el grupo siguiendo a la guia borde callados y mirandonos con agresividad, esperando a... A QUE NOS FUERAMOS.

Pensaban que estaba en la plaza para atender a sus mierderexplicaciones :XX:

Es patetico, mira que he viajado, pues jamás me ha ocurrido algo tan bochornoso.

Es cierto que galicia y asturias no son iguales, quizá en cierto paletismo oscuro, pero no en lo que es tener un comportamiento educado de lo mas elemental. El borderío asturiano pasa cualquier raya, está mas allá de lo que una persona normal podria concebir. Prefiero la ambiguedad falsa gallega mil veces, por lo menos no es tan borde y malheducado.

Otro dia salí de la casa de un amigo en San Esteban a dar una vuelta de buena mañana, y al pasar por una calle escucho desde un balcón: EHHHH

Y yo mirando por todos los sitios asustado... 

-Qué haces ahí? Y aparece un señor calvorota: 
Eh? pues aqui... en la calle publica señor.

Por lo visto se creen que las calles y plazas son de ellos.
Bueno, y pisales un prao, y te sacan directamente la escopeta ::


----------



## arehucas (31 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> En ningún momento he querido insinuar que sean idiotas. Coincido contigo en que son amables y simpaticos. A mí el canario me cae bien.
> En cuanto a lo del ADN disiento. 600 años es un suspiro evolutivamente hablando. Físicamente no me negarás que son mas oscuros de piel independientemente de que tengan mas horas de sol que cualquier otro lugar. Si fisicamente no discutimos que son mucho mas morenos, no podemos negar que tienen un gen aborigen en su interior.
> Necesitarán miles de años todavía en evolucionar.



No eres más que otro godo que tiene que hablar de oídas sobre nosotros. Lo único en lo que casi aciertas es en lo del ADN, se ve que algo has leído. En cuanto a los homosexuales... bueno, hay mucho hijo de godo en las ciudades grandes.


----------



## Cormac (31 Oct 2018)

arehucas75 dijo:


> No eres más que otro godo que tiene que hablar de oídas sobre nosotros. Lo único en lo que casi aciertas es en lo del ADN, se ve que algo has leído. En cuanto a los homosexuales... bueno, hay mucho hijo de godo en las ciudades grandes.



Otro que niega la inteligencia de las razas. 
Sois mas morenos y con rasgos físicos característicos. Una comunidad con un clima privilegiado, con unas ayudas fiscales increíbles y habéis sido incapaces de prosperar.
Si no os matais a machetazos en plan hutus/tutsies es por vuestra falta de testosterona. De hecho sois una de las comunidades con menos hijos por mujer. Sois flojos hasta para follar.
Y ojo, que en ningún momento quiero ofender, aunque pudiera parecer lo contrario. De hecho me gustaría en un futuro cercano visitar las islas. Mas como un antropólogo que como un turista al uso.
Un saludo y disculpa si he podido ofenderte.


----------



## arehucas (31 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Otro que niega la inteligencia de las razas.
> Sois mas morenos y con rasgos físicos característicos. Una comunidad con un clima privilegiado, con unas ayudas fiscales increíbles y habéis sido incapaces de prosperar.
> Si no os matais a machetazos en plan hutus/tutsies es por vuestra falta de testosterona. De hecho sois una de las comunidades con menos hijos por mujer. Sois flojos hasta para follar.
> Y ojo, que en ningún momento quiero ofender, aunque pudiera parecer lo contrario. De hecho me gustaría en un futuro cercano visitar las islas. Mas como un antropólogo que como un turista al uso.
> Un saludo y disculpa si he podido ofenderte.



Fíjate si eres un paleto de mierda, que no sabes que en Canarias la tasa de fecundidad se ha mantenido alta incluso cuando en todo el país ha bajado. Es muy normal ver matrimonios con 3 o 4 hijos, mi familia está lleno de ejemplos de eso. Y lo de la testosterona me da risa. Mis valores me suelen salir de puta madre para tener más de 40 años. Háztelo mirar mi niño, igual estás intentando aparentar a costa nuestra.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, he decidido hacer una análisis de las 17 comunidades autónomas que forman este país, que es España.
> Creo que tanto por edad como por experiencias puedo hablaros de las características generales de los ciudadanos que los componen.
> Fui militar durante seis años, y compartí habitaciones y experiencias con gente de todas las comunidades autónomas. Estuve destinado en Madrid, en Andalucía y en Valencia. También de niño los veranos los pasé en Cataluña y todavía conservo un apartamento en esa comunidad. Por otra parte he vivido el resto en Aragón a excepción de un año que viví en centro europa.
> Aparte me ha gustado siempre viajar, y he visitado todas las comunidades autónomas a excepción de las Islas Canarias y se podría decir, aunque físicamente haya estado, de la comunidad de Murcia, ya que la atravesé en coche sin parar.
> ...



Mi mas sincera ennhorabuena por ese magnifico post, ya que como gallego puedo dar fe de que todo lo que comenta es absolutamente cierto.

Atencion, les advertimos que las imagenes que van a ver a continacion podrian herir su sensibilidad:



Spoiler



La Matanza Canibal De Los Garrulos Lisergicos XviD DVDRip [1993] - YouTube


----------



## Cormac (31 Oct 2018)

arehucas75 dijo:


> Fíjate si eres un paleto de mierda, que no sabes que en Canarias la tasa de fecundidad se ha mantenido alta incluso cuando en todo el país ha bajado. Es muy normal ver matrimonios con 3 o 4 hijos, mi familia está lleno de ejemplos de eso. Y lo de la testosterona me da risa. Mis valores me suelen salir de puta madre para tener más de 40 años. Háztelo mirar mi niño, igual estás intentando aparentar a costa nuestra.



Datos reales:
Canarias - Natalidad 2017 | datosmacro.com

Un periódico canario.
La natalidad se desploma en Canarias

Canarias registra un baremo de 7'5 hijos por cada 1000 habitantes contra los 9 hijos en la península.

¿Quién es el paleto?


----------



## arehucas (31 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Datos reales:
> Canarias - Natalidad 2017 | datosmacro.com
> 
> Un periódico canario.
> ...



Bueno paleto, llevo años fuera de allí y no leo la prensa, pero desde luego en natalidad les llevamos años de ventaja. Ya era hora de que bajase de una vez. Para ser tan "maricones" no paramos de procrear y para tener la testosterona tan baja no paramos de darnos ostias. Pero tú sigue con lo tuyo como buen godo , a hablar de prejuicios sin haber estado allí en tu puta vida. 
Vuelve a tu pueblo a ver si encuentas algo de qué hablar de él.


----------



## Cormac (31 Oct 2018)

arehucas75 dijo:


> Vuelve a tu pueblo a ver si encuentas algo de qué hablar de él.



Por supuesto que hablaré de mi comunidad autónoma y seré igual de crítico que he sido con las demás.
Un saludo.


----------



## Pailarocas (31 Oct 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo en todo Cormac, gracias por los cumplidos


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (31 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Otro que niega la inteligencia de las razas.
> Sois mas morenos y con rasgos físicos característicos. Una comunidad con un clima privilegiado, con unas ayudas fiscales increíbles y habéis sido incapaces de prosperar.
> Si no os matais a machetazos en plan hutus/tutsies es por vuestra falta de testosterona. De hecho sois una de las comunidades con menos hijos por mujer. Sois flojos hasta para follar.
> Y ojo, que en ningún momento quiero ofender, aunque pudiera parecer lo contrario. De hecho me gustaría en un futuro cercano visitar las islas. Mas como un antropólogo que como un turista al uso.
> Un saludo y disculpa si he podido ofenderte.



Me parece que estas siendo injusto.
Hasta el siglo xix canarias era una de las regiones mas prosperas, el problema es que por su posicion estrategica ha sufrido mas el derrumbe naval y la decadencia española. Imaginate la situacion cuando dejaron de ser el embudo mercantil de los nuevos estados americanos independizados, y con todo el comercio desplazado a londres, amberes y hamburgo.Es lo mismo que les ha pasado a Sevilla ,Cadiz o Lisboa, hasta hace 150 años una de las zonas mas prosperas de europa.

Si canarias hubiera caido en manos britanicas no dudes que hoy seria el Hawaii de Europa, porque recobraria su posicion estrategica pero ahora dentro del imperio financiero mercantil anglosionista

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## klingsor (31 Oct 2018)

He de confesar, pasiones personales aparte (no, no es que te quiera morrear) que te lo has currao.

Puedo estar de acuerdo o no estarlo.

Pero te lo has currao. Y eso merece.

Gracias, y buén trabajo. Tódo debe tener un punto de partida.

K.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 19:40 ----------

Añado, con permiso.

Este hilo, merece, montarlo de puta madre con InDesign, y comenzar a crear una biblioteca ignota de hilos míticos de este malhadado lugar.

Aunque el primero siempre será visilleras, Cormac, Vd. perdone, y con o sin su permiso.

Hay que crear un "Canon Furfulla". Proceresco por supuesto, si hace falta.

K.


----------



## mahawk (5 Nov 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Hoy toca esa bella tierra que es Asturias.
> Según mi opinión y gustos está situada en la zona mas bonita de España, si hablamos de paisaje. Tiene montaña, verde por todos los sitios y bonitas playas, aunque no te puedas bañar a gusto en ellas. Para ser justos de las comunidades que están al norte como son Galicia, Cantabria, País Vasco y el Pirineo catalán y aragonés no deja de ser el patito feo de todas ellas. Ojo, eso no quiere decir que sea fea, porque realmente no lo es, sino la menos atractiva visualmente. Luego estaría el debate de que es mejor, si ser cola de león o cabeza de ratón.
> Adentrándonos en ella tenemos a dos ciudades principales que no son feas, como son Oviedo y Gijón pero que tampoco enamoran. Son ciudades agradables sin mas. La gente en ambas ciudades son correctas, a excepción del ámbito futbolístico, donde el Sporting tiene una de las aficiones mas violentas del fútbol español a pesar de deambular últimamente en la segunda división.
> https://www.burbuja.info/attachment.php?attachmentid=83490&stc=1&d=1540501553
> ...




En la analogía familiar del padre y los 17 hijos, quien seria Asturias?


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2018)

mahawk dijo:


> En la analogía familiar del padre y los 17 hijos, quien seria Asturias?



Un hijo rarito, que al tener de hermano cercano a Galicia pasaría mas desapercibido.


----------



## Abrojo (4 Dic 2019)

@Cormac, esto ya no sigue? Me gustaban estas monografías


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Dic 2019)

Castilla y León es ejemplo de organización a las malas en un territorio demasiado extenso , lo que a la larga es poco viable y práctico. Parecidos, pero muy diferentes. Un tío de Burgos y otro de Zamora no se parecen en nada. Imagino que será parecido en otras comunidades grandes, como la Mancha y Andalucía.


----------



## Cormac (4 Dic 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> @Cormac, esto ya no sigue? Me gustaban estas monografías



Recibí amenazas. No quería enemistarme con medio foro.


----------



## Cormac (4 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Castilla y León es ejemplo de organización a las malas en un territorio demasiado extenso , lo que a la larga es poco viable y práctico. Parecidos, pero muy diferentes. Un tío de Burgos y otro de Zamora no se parecen en nada. Imagino que será parecido en otras comunidades grandes, como la Mancha y Andalucía.



Cierto, pero hay denominadores comunes en muchas regiones. Uno de Burgos y otro de Zamora son distintos en muchas cosas, pero ambos coinciden en ser personas secas y desagradables.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (4 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, voy a continuar con mi análisis de cada una de las comunidades autónomas, y tal como avisé el de hoy versará sobre las Islas Canarias.
> Reconozco que no me ha gustado el cariz que ha tomado el hilo, con descalificaciones e insultos. No era mi intención y vuelvo a pedir disculpas si alguien ha podido sentirse molesto por mis opiniones vertidas.
> De las Islas Canarias como ya dije, es la única comunidad que todavía no he tenido el inmenso placer de conocer. En cambio por mi profesión he podido tratar con muchos canarios, he investigado sobre su historia y he podido intercambiar impresiones con conocidos que han estado allí, tanto de vacaciones como largas temporadas residiendo.
> Hablando metafóricamente, vamos a suponer que el reino de España fuera un padre y una madre, y las 17 comunidades autónomas sus hijos, cada uno con una idiosincrasia y carácter diferente. Si bien el hijo gallego, sería ese niño retraído, huraño, desconfiado, al que tendrías que llevar aun psicólogo desde los 2 años, las Islas Canarias serían ese niño "especial", ese hijo, del que enseguida te darías cuenta de que va a necesitar mas ayuda que tus demás hijos, y tendrás que volcarte en él muy posiblemente durante el resto de tu vida.
> ...



Me he leído todo el post y no tiene desperdicio alguno. Tus análisis de cada CCAA da entre Pena y asco. Pero voy a hablar solo de la comunidad que me compete que es la mía.

Hablas de todas las comunidades con un cierto aire de superioridad que no solo molesta si no que es asqueroso. Seguramente hablas desde la ignorancia y por eso no me lo voy a tomar de forma personal.

Hablas de descendencia aborigen y tú mismo te contradices. Como bien indicas en tu texto, el adn aborigen que nos queda debe ser bastante residual ya que las islas fueron invadidas por todo tipo de nacionalidades: castellanos, portugueses, ingleses, genoveses, beréberes... por lo que tú tontería de teoría se desmonta ya que estás incluyendo a todas esas nacionalidades incluida la tuya como un ejemplo de falta de testosterona.

Cuando dices que te has cruzado con canarios en tu trabajo Debe ser que has tratado con los más retrasados del lugar o que vas tan puesto de speed que no te puedes estar quieto ya que si de algo nos caracterizamos los canarios es de hablar muy muy rápido y de un cierto nerviosismo a la hora de contestar. Por lo tanto o conociste a mané el bobo o no me lo termino de creer.

Que en canarias nos lo tomamos todo con calma? Bendito problema. Viajo mucho a la peninsula por trabajo y la verdad es que el mundo que veo por ahí es agobiante no me extraña que por la calle nada más que vea amargados y gente con cara de tirarse a las vías del metro en cada rincón. Nosotros vamos a otra marcha, más tranquilo. Las distancias que recorremos de un punto A a un punto B son más cortas, lo que nos favorece a tener un estilo de vida mucho más relajado que en la península. Personalmente es un estilo de vida bastante tóxico. Dejando de lado el clima por supuesto. No entraré en este punto tan socorrido.

Y ahora te voy a decir los problemas que un canario orgulloso y crítico con su región ve en esta comunidad.

Obesidad, complejo hacia el godo, conformismo, política, falta de explotación de según qué recursos.

De resto, aquí se vive no bien, se vive fabulosamente. Con poco se hace mucho, nuestra personalidad afable con todo Dios nos hace únicos. Apenas hay delincuencia, no hay guetos como los puede haber en la península.

Siento no poder extenderme más, hablo desde el móvil.


----------



## Abrojo (4 Dic 2019)

La gente es muy picajosa. Todo son risas hasta que les toca a ellos verse ante el espejo.

Con lo dado que somos los españoles a hablar mal de nuestro país y en cambio nos ponemos como pavas airadas cuando se meten con el terruño. El tribalismo celtibero aun sigue vigente.


----------



## Cormac (4 Dic 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> La gente es muy picajosa. Todo son risas hasta que les toca a ellos verse ante el espejo.
> 
> Con lo dado que somos los españoles a hablar mal de nuestro país y en cambio nos ponemos como pavas airadas cuando se meten con el terruño. El tribalismo celtibero aun sigue vigente.



Por supuesto iba a ser igual de crítico con mí comunidad, cuando le hubiera tocado.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Cierto, pero hay denominadores comunes en muchas regiones. Uno de Burgos y otro de Zamora son distintos en muchas cosas, pero ambos coinciden en ser personas secas y desagradables.



Como en todo el norte de España.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

Claro, claro, por eso estaban la asociación de madres gallegas contra la droga. 

Las madres gallegas contra la droga cumplen 30 años de lucha


----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Dic 2019)

@Cormac , qué opina su prosa sobre Castilla La Mancha, granero del mundo, Mesopotamia fertil de españa, Sublime puerta del Levante?


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Recibí amenazas. No quería enemistarme con medio foro.



Una pena, esperaba con deleite leer sobre Cataluña, a ver si el análisis era certero o se quedaba en los clichés de siempre...


----------



## wintermute81 (5 Dic 2019)

Pues a mí Galicia y los gallegos me encantan ( soy de Madrid).
Tienen un sentido del humor muy particular.
Son raros de cojones , pero son buena gente. 
Sabiendo que soy de fuera, siempre me han tratado de puta madre.
Viva Galicia
Viva España.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> @Cormac , qué opina su prosa sobre Castilla La Mancha, granero del mundo, Mesopotamia fertil de españa, Sublime puerta del Levante?



Tiene el peor paisaje de España y casi me atrevería a asegurar que de Europa e incluso del mundo. Llano, monótono y desértico, donde te mueres de frío en invierno y de calor en verano.
Hasta Machado tuvo que salir al rescate escribiendo poéticamente sobre los campos de Castilla.
Ha conseguido colocar a dos de sus ciudades (Ciudad Real y Albacete) en el "TopTres"s, de ciudades con menos atractivo de todo el país, donde solo la extremeña Badajoz evita que Castilla la Mancha haga pleno, metiendo a Guadalajara en ese podio, que se queda fuera por poco.
Una comunidad y una gente sin personalidad. Volviendo a la metáfora de que España fuese unos padres y las comunidades autónomas que lo forman sus hijos, Castilla la Mancha sería ese lugar que pasa inadvertido. Que si unas navidades decidiese no acudir o incluso irse cuando van a servir los postres, nadie se daría cuenta.
Si mañana Castilla la Mancha desapareciese del mapa, el resto de España ni nos enterariamos. Antes se darían cuenta los guiris que van a visitar Toledo que nosotros sus compatriotas.
El futbolista albaceteño Iniesta es un perfecto ejemplo del castellano medio. No hablo de su innegable calidad de futbolista, sino de su personalidad. El típico que se va a mitad de una fiesta, o de repente desaparece de tu grupo de WhatsApp nadie se daría cuenta.
En cuanto a la gente, captan lo peor de cada comunidad autónoma colindante. Son por naturaleza vagos y amantes de las subvenciones de papá Estado como los andaluces, aunque no tanto como estos últimos.Son desagradables y fríos en el trato como lo son sus vecinos de la otra Castilla y León, aunque no tanto como ellos. Tienen la chulería de los madrileños, aunque no llegan a su nivel.
El castellano se adapta perfectamente a una definición castiza. Que no es ni chicha ni limoná.
El castellano, que a primer golpe de vista parece tener de todo, en el fondo, es un ser vacío y bastante aburrido, carente por completo de ambición.
A pesar de los intentos de España de meter con calzador un Parque Nacional, que sin duda no lo merece, o promocionar la "Ruta del Quijote" entre el turismo patrio para los abuelos que se han quedado fuera del sorteo del Imserso y que su opción primera era Benidorm o alguna de las islas.
Una vez vista las casas colgantes de Cuenca, y visitar la bella ciudad de Toledo, (siempre que no sea en verano o en invierno) , huye de ahí, que no se te ha perdido nada en esa insulsa comunidad.
La rima de en "Albacete caga y vete", le sirve igual al resto de provincias, si exceptuamos Toledo.
Comunidad prescindible.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Una pena, esperaba con deleite leer sobre Cataluña, a ver si el análisis era certero o se quedaba en los clichés de siempre...



En Cataluña tengo apartamento y le tengo aprecio. De niño veraneaba en Segur de Calafell. Así que puedo decir que la conozco bien. 
También hay cosas criticables como en cada comunidad, incluída la mía. 
No pensaba revivir este hilo. Hoy he analizado a Castilla la Mancha, pero mas por la demanda, que por ganas. No me gustó el cariz que tomaba el hilo con insultos y amenazas hacia mi persona. 
De todas formas, cuando vuelva del puente analizaré a el País Vasco.


----------



## ATierro (5 Dic 2019)

Leo hoy tu análisis sobre Galicia y te voy a decir que eres una perfecto idiota, te tengo delante y la hostia que te doy resuena en los mas recónditos parajes de tan bella tierra. Para escribir semejante truño mejor quedarse callao y no ofender gratuitamente generalizando tópicos que encima no son ciertos.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> En Cataluña tengo apartamento y le tengo aprecio. De niño veraneaba en Segur de Calafell. Así que puedo decir que la conozco bien.
> También hay cosas criticables como en cada comunidad, incluída la mía.
> No pensaba revivir este hilo. Hoy he analizado a Castilla la Mancha, pero mas por la demanda, que por ganas. No me gustó el cariz que tomaba el hilo con insultos y amenazas hacia mi persona.
> De todas formas, cuando vuelva del puente analizaré a el País Vasco.





ATierro dijo:


> Leo hoy tu análisis sobre Galicia y te voy a decir que eres una perfecto idiota, te tengo delante y la hostia que te doy resuena en los mas recónditos parajes de tan bella tierra. Para escribir semejante truño mejor quedarse callao y no ofender gratuitamente generalizando tópicos que encima no son ciertos.








HARLEY66 dijo:


> Una pena, esperaba con deleite leer sobre Cataluña, a ver si el análisis era certero o se quedaba en los clichés de siempre...



Ves @HARLEY66 a lo que me refiero?


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Ves @HARLEY66 a lo que me refiero?



si..... pero que esperabas? Este foro es así de tolerante.....


----------



## ATierro (5 Dic 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> si..... pero que esperabas? Este foro es así de tolerante.....




Manda huevos .....¿osea que hay que tragar con las mierdas del subnormal este ofendiendo a toda una comunidad para quedar de tolerante? vete a tomar por culo tu también.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

ATierro dijo:


> Manda huevos .....¿osea que hay que tragar con las mierdas del subnormal este ofendiendo a toda una comunidad para quedar de tolerante? vete a tomar por culo tu también.



Si no te gusta, no lo leas, gilipollas


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si no te gusta, no lo leas, gilipollas





ATierro dijo:


> Como se puede ser tan SUBNORMAL????





ATierro dijo:


> Hilo de mierda, respeta a los que queremos comer la comida asiática con palillos puto maricon de mierda.





ATierro dijo:


> Tenerte delante y darte con la mano abierta.......dios que gusto vete a la mierda subnormal......





ATierro dijo:


> Para poner esta mierda no escribas ......y deja a doc en paz que es lo mejor de la guardería.....aprende mamón.





ATierro dijo:


> Subnormal de libro.....pena que no te pueda dar una patada en la boca asqueroso.





ATierro dijo:


> Cantidad de SUBNORMALES escriben en BURBUJA este hilo es buena prueba de ello.




Y solo en su primera página. 
Luego que si los gallegos son violentos.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Y solo en su primera página.
> Luego que si los gallegos son violentos.



161 mensajes en 10 años........ encima es un multi de algun mierdaseca que no se atreve a dar la cara


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> 161 mensajes en 10 años........ encima es un multi de algun mierdaseca que no se atreve a dar la cara



Espero que cuando le toque a Cataluña admitas mis críticas constructivas.
Además quiero estudiar sobre el fenómeno del turismo Gay que hay en Barcelona desde hace unos años y tú eres mi referencia.
Te enviaré un privado para que me informes sobre zonas de ocio por donde salís, que buscan los turistas, si os seguís escribiendo o te usan como un contenedor de fluidos. En ese tema reconozco que no tengo ni idea, y me da reparo buscar en las webs, que luego Google se piensa que soy un degenerado.
Gracias y un saludo, compañero.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Espero que cuando le toque a Cataluña admitas mis críticas constructivas.
> Además quiero estudiar sobre el fenómeno del turismo Gay que hay en Barcelona desde hace unos años y tú eres mi referencia.
> Te enviaré un privado para que me informes sobre zonas de ocio por donde salís, que buscan los turistas, si os seguís escribiendo o te usan como un contenedor de fluidos. En ese tema reconozco que no tengo ni idea, y me da reparo buscar en las webs, que luego Google se piensa que soy un degenerado.
> Gracias y un saludo, compañero.



Soy tu referencia como barcelonés o como gay?


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Soy tu referencia como barcelonés o como gay?



Ambas, pirata.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Ambas, pirata.



jojojojojo como no afines el radar, tu exposición sobre Cat va a tener los mismos aciertos que sobre la Atlántida.....


----------



## Philip J. Fry (5 Dic 2019)

Has hecho ya Navarra? Yo soy navarro.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

Philip J. Fry dijo:


> Has hecho ya Navarra? Yo soy navarro.



No, todavía no. Mi abuelo era también navarro, pero se casó con mi abuela en segundas nupcias, sangre navarra en principio no tengo. 
Le tengo un cariño especial a mi vecina Navarra.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> jojojojojo como no afines el radar, tu exposición sobre Cat va a tener los mismos aciertos que sobre la Atlántida.....



Ya...


----------



## Decipher (5 Dic 2019)

Es muy interesante ver quien da thx al que se dedica a insultar por partes a los españoles.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya...



Espero con ansia tus certeras opiniones, pues....


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Es muy interesante ver quien da thx al que se dedica a insultar por partes a los españoles.



No he insultado a nadie, al menos intencionadamente.


----------



## Decipher (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> No he insultado a nadie, al menos intencionadamente.



Y además mentiroso. Si va a echar mierda al menos hágalo de cara.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Y ademas mentiroso.



Señálame un solo insulto.


----------



## ATierro (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Y solo en su primera página.
> Luego que si los gallegos son violentos.



Típico forero mediocre que se pone a rebuscar mierda para intentar justificar su asqueroso análisis sobre todo un pueblo.....vente un día pa bilbao me mandas un privado y te invito a unas cañas veras que no soy violento, al revés soy muy amigable.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

ATierro dijo:


> Típico forero mediocre que se pone a rebuscar mierda para intentar justificar su asqueroso análisis sobre todo un pueblo.....vente un día pa bilbao me mandas un privado y te invito a unas cañas veras que no soy violento, al revés soy muy amigable.



El próximo análisis versará sobre Euskadi. Espero que sea de su agrado.


----------



## Peritta (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, he decidido hacer una análisis de las 17 comunidades autónomas que forman este país, que es España.



Análisis que nadie le ha pedido que haga, salvo su komisario polítiko supongo, y para malmeter y encizañar.
Como si lo viera.
Pues ya sabe que si se mete en jardines acabará pisando algún rosal. Seguro.



Mire, hubo una vez un diluvio o una guerra, ...no lo sé porque yo no estaba, pero el hecho es que los hombres fueron castigados hace tiempo con grandes calamidades, y algunos dicen que fue el propio Dios, por culpa de el pecado de siempre: la soberbia.

Yo no sé, porque no había nacido, luego nadie me va a hacer sentir culpable de ajenos pecados, pero me cuentan que después Dios perdonó a los hombres y éstos empezaron a prosperar y a vivir bien, se sintieron seguros, olvidaron las tribulaciones pasadas y las siguientes generaciones olvidaron, también, hacer sacrificios y dar gracias a Dios.

Es más, hubo uno que incluso dijo: “España va bien”.

Total que los hombres decidieron, en el colmo de su pecado, desafiar a Dios y se pusieron a construir una torre muy alta, muy alta, pero que muy alta, que llegara hasta el cielo. Unos decían que era para el caso en que Dios enviara otro diluvio poder estar a refugio de sus castigos, pero otros sabían, de fijo, que era para tocarle las pelotillas a los dioses.

El hecho es que Dios había hecho un pacto con Noé de modo que ya no iba a enviar mas diluvios. Sin embargo castigó a los hombres por su soberbia haciéndoles hablar distintas lenguas de tal suerte que ya no podían entenderse ni queriendo.

Los hombres seguían enfrascados en su torre pero aquello era todo confusión y malos rollos. Así, cuando uno le pedía yeso a otro para, por ejemplo, alicatar un pasillo o enlucir una almena, el otro le respondía diciendo que
-“¿qué es que diù nen?- ...o algo por el estilo.

Los hombres lo intentaron, doy fe que hicieron todo lo posible por entenderse, se crearon intérpretes y un cuerpo oficial de traductores, se daban las órdenes en varias lenguas y por triplicado, y quien montó escuela de idiomas prosperó. Pero nones, la obra no avanzaba. Peleas, envidias y egoísmos, tasas e impuestos por pasar de una planta a otra, avaricia por acaparar y pereza y desdén al no salir beneficiado.

Con todo, ya no hizo falta que Dios castigara más a los hombres sino que, desde entonces, ya se encargan ellos de castigarse solitos.

¿A ver si no?.




¿Fraga esperpéntico?. ¿El "hombre al que le cabía el estado en la cabeza"?. Amos no joda. Don Manuel era, como me pasa a mí, vulnerable al halago. No sé si estará usté, mesié, exento de esa servidumbre.

Y era cierto que le cabía el estado en la cabeza porque fue nº1 en todas las oposiciones, menos en una, que renunció a la plaza y volvió a presentarse para sacar, esta vez sí, el nº1. Y más anécdotas de cerebrito también le puedo contar caramba. 

Si en Galicia tiene hoy día mala prensa será porque los de la Xunta ésa de oficinistas, calientasillas y presumedespachos le llamaban el "abominable hombre de las ocho" porque les hacía madrugar.
Ya ve usté lo que son las cosas. Pero al Barreiros no le menciona usté, mesié, y ése también era gallego y le podía haber mentado a él, que era de la iniciativa privada en lugar de a don Mariano que es del sector público.

Pero al General Bajito no le ponga como ejemplo de esperpento que es lo mejor que ha dado esta tierra de garbanzos desde el Cardenal Cisneros para acá.

Ahí le tiene, haciéndonos un quite por gaoneras al Anibal de la época que se presentó por aquí ad-portas, que ha pasado a la historia.

*¡Torero!*







Éso sí es mano izquierda y no lo del José Tomás.

¡ARRIBA ESPAÑA COÑO!.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- No sé lo que ha escrito de Canarias, porque sólo he leído la primera y la última páginas del hilo. Pero es que no sé si quiero leerlo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2019)

Pero pon un índice
*Pero pon un índice*
Pero pon un índice
Pero pon un índice
Pero pon un índice
*Pero pon un índice, cooooooooooooooño*


----------



## ATierro (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> El próximo análisis versará sobre Euskadi. Espero que sea de su agrado.



antes ven, a las cañas estas invitado... igual a final hasta te caigo bien


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

Peritta dijo:


> Análisis que nadie le ha pedido que haga, salvo su komisario polítiko supongo, y para malmeter y encizañar.
> Como si lo viera.
> Pues ya sabe que si se mete en jardines acabará pisando algún rosal. Seguro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Pero pon un índice
> *Pero pon un índice*
> Pero pon un índice
> Pero pon un índice
> ...



Es que no llevo ningún orden.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Es que no llevo *ningún orden*.



al ignore por rojo, hoy llevo ya trés


----------



## Peritta (5 Dic 2019)

Los de la Pesoe quebraron la red de paradores de turismo dos veces.
Pero es que para entonces ya no había un General Bajito que pusiera algo de orden.

________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Peritta dijo:


> Análisis que nadie le ha pedido que haga, salvo su komisario polítiko supongo, y para malmeter y encizañar.
> Como si lo viera.
> Pues ya sabe que si se mete en jardines acabará pisando algún rosal. Seguro.
> 
> ...



jajaja es acojonante la habilidad que tenéis el facherío para tergiversar la realidad. No me extraña que Fraga, artífice de la lamentable Ley de Prensa e Imprenta sea un ídolo para ti.
Listo al menos sí era, no se si como para merecer esas oposiciones, todas sacadas ya en pleno franquismo como las ligas del Real Madrid, pero al menos fue más listo que Carrero blanco, el ministro volador y vio clarísimo que el franquismo no sobreviviría a Franco y planeó cuidadosamente su "transición " a la democracia para blanquear su imagen y seguir viviendo del momio.

La reunión de Hendaya, por otra parte, fue tan patética y lamentable, con el sátrapa arrastrandose ante Hitler mendigando prebendas con las que reactivar sus desvaríos imperiales, que todos los oficiales alemanes se referían a Franco como el "pequeño mequetrefe".

Pero está bien que vivas tus ilusiones....


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Dic 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> todas sacadas ya en pleno franquismo como las ligas del Real Madrid,



*1939-1975 - 36 Años con Franco*

Real Madrid -14 Ligas

*1975-2011 - 36 años siguientes (sin Franco)*

Real Madrid -16 Ligas


El Madrid ha ganado mas ligas, en el mismo periodo, sin Franco que con Franco.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> *1939-1975 - 36 Años con Franco*
> 
> Real Madrid -14 Ligas
> 
> ...



No tengo duda de qiue las segundas fueron más merecidas que las primeras, pero solo era una comparativa.


----------



## Peritta (5 Dic 2019)

Ya le dije en otra posta don @HARLEY66 que el General Bajito era del Barça y como el que calla otorga supuse que lo habría admitido y no volvería a echar más tierra en el Himalaya de mentiras que han vertido sobre Susceléncia. Pero si no me va a leer lo más probable es que no le vuelva a contestar.

Ahí tiene la prueba:
Noticia: - El Barça le quita las medallas a Franco

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Dic 2019)

Peritta dijo:


> Ya le dije en otra posta don @HARLEY66 que el General Bajito era del Barça y como el que calla otorga supuse que lo habría admitido y no volvería a echar más tierra en el Himalaya de mentiras que han vertido sobre Susceléncia. Pero si no me va a leer lo más probable es que no le vuelva a contestar.
> 
> Ahí tiene la prueba:
> Noticia: - El Barça le quita las medallas a Franco
> ...



joder, cuanta exigencia ..... no lo puedo leer todo..... en cualquier caso, yo de futbol no entiendo y sólo era una comparativa , ahora no nos quedemos en la anécdota...


----------



## rory (5 Dic 2019)

Lo siento por los gallegos pero confirmo al cien por cien lo dicho por Cormac. En mi trabajo el 70% son gallegos y los conozco bien. Tengo amigos de allí. Gente muy extraña, aunque los coruñeses que conozco gente de puta madre


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2019)

rory dijo:


> Lo siento por los gallegos pero confirmo al cien por cien lo dicho por Cormac. En mi trabajo el 70% son gallegos y los conozco bien. Tengo amigos de allí. Gente muy extraña, aunque los coruñeses que conozco gente de puta madre



Cierto, no tiene nada que ver el urbanita acostumbrado y abierto al turismo, que el aldeano.


----------



## rory (5 Dic 2019)

Busca apellidos gallegos entre los etarras. Hay unos cuantos.


----------



## Asturies (5 Dic 2019)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Bueno, y pisales un prao, y te sacan directamente la escopeta ::



Normal. Y todavía me parece poco sacar la escopeta. Como se nota que no anduviste nunca a "la hierba" y que nunca te tocó segar una mierdaprao con una pendiente de 45 grados. Ahí no entran los pasquali (a no ser que quieras irte a criar malvas antes de tiempo), incluso las segadora pequeñas son peligrosas, por lo que toca tirar de guadaña... Y no hay nada que joda más en esa situación que encontrarse con la hierba pisada y tener que tirar de riñón para levantarla, o tener que sacar el garabatu o la hoz por causa de los pisapraos domingueros... Y todo esto a más de 20 grados que es cuando se suele segar para que cure la hierba y se pueda meter en el pajar sin que pudra... ¿Tú te das cuenta de lo que son 20 grados pa un asturiano? A esa temperatura ya nos empezamos a plantear emigrar al círculo polar ártico. Así que la próxima vez que escuches lo de "andate por lo segao" piénsatelo bien antes de seguir camino...


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2019)

¿empiezo yo un análisis subjetivo (como son todos los aquí expuestos) sobre ANDALUCÍA o ha de hacerlo el creador del hilo?

Lo hago yo, ya que soy de Málaga:

*ANDALUCÍA*.

Cuando se crearon las CC.AA. cometieron varios errores, y uno de ellos fue juntar a provincias que nada o casi nada tienen en común (Castilla León y Andalucía). Andalucía, hoy, son 8 provincias, desde el mediterráneo de Almería hasta el océano atlántico de Huelva, de punta a punta del país. Obviamente, nada tienen en común un almeríense con uno de Huelva.
De hecho, los Tribunales Superiores de Justicia (los TSJ, órganos judiciales a nivel autonómico establecidos por la LOPJ) sí reflejan la división andaluza correctamente:

1) El TSJ de GRANADA abarca a las provincias de GRANADA, ALMERÍA Y JAÉN.

2) El TSJ de SEVILLA abarca a las provincias de SEVILLA, CÁDIZ, CÓRDOBA, HUELVA y a la ciudad autónoma de Ceuta (que ni es de Andalucía).

3) El TSJ de MÁLAGA abarca a la provincias de MÁLAGA y a la ciudad autónoma de Melilla (que tampoco es de Andalucía).

Y, resumidamente, esa es la diferenciación entre las 8 provincias andaluzas, realmente. Nada tienen en común una persona de Granada con una de Sevilla, o una de Málaga. De hecho, los de Almería ni se consideran andaluces. O los de Málaga, que llevan desde el siglo XIX queriendo ser una provincia (hoy en día sería una Comunidad Autónoma) propia DENTRO de España, bien alejados del monopolio sevillano. Ésto sigue sucediendo en el siglo XXI.

Ahora, realizaré una exposición, personal y tratando de ser todo lo neutral que pueda, sobre las personas de cada una de las 8 provincias andaluzas:

1) *SEVILLA*: es una ciudad preciosa, eso es indudable, pero sus gentes son catetos con ínfulas de ricos en una ciudad muy grande. Es como vivir con las costumbres de un pueblo (el qué dirán, el vestir siempre bien, el aparentar, etc.) pero en una ciudad con más de 1 millón de habitantes. Se llevan incluso mal entre los propios sevillanos, los de campo vs los de ciudad, los del Betis vs los del Sevilla, etc. La gente de Sevilla son los que cumplen con el estereotipo del andaluz, que, por desgracia, los del resto de España creéis que somos todos los andaluces: ínfulas de señoritos, vagos, juerguistas, feriantes, rocíos, lentos, alegres, chistosos, etc. Incluso el ACENTO en la provincia de SEVILLA varia, los hay seseistas y los hay ceceistas (provincianos vs capital). Mi opinión: Sevilla merece la pena ser visitada mil veces, merece la pena, pero si puedo evitar vivir allí lo agradezco. No obstante, conozco sevillanos que son cumplidores, trabajadores y honestos, pero no es lo general. En Sevilla nunca te sientes solo, existe la costumbre de desvivirse por el foráneo, por el turista, por el que no es de allí. Te sientes como un amigo, pero, cuando te das la vuelta, te criticarán, siempre. Es un pueblo cerrado de más de un millón de habitantes donde casi se adora a los ricos y señoritos.

2) *CÓRDOBA*: otra ciudad preciosa, más pequeña, muy bien comunicada, con un calor sofocante en verano. Gente más cerrada, no son tan acogedores como los sevillanos, si eres de fuera te tratarán de otra manera siempre. No te sentirás extraño ni preocupado por ello, pero siempre te harán saber que tú no eres de Córdoba. Me dan la impresión de que son una copia de los sevillanos pero más cerriles, más cerrados aún. Muy racistas.

3) *HUELVA*: Es la provincia de Andalucía que menos conozco, solo he estado allí una vez, me dan la impresión de que Huelva capital es una ciudad dormitorio de Sevilla. De la provincia no opino, poco sé. Vivan las fresas, las gambas, Juan Ramón Jímenez y los chistes de Lepe.

4) *CÁDIZ*: me parece una provincia muy rica en culturas diferentes, Jérez, Algeciras, La Línea, Sanlucar de Barrameda, Cádiz, Rota, etc. Cada una de ellas tiene una cultura propia y diferente a las demás. Me entristece que se llevan mal entre ellas. Cádiz es una ciudad pequeña (es una península muy pequeña), llena de historia. Recomiendo ir en carnavales, es brutal el amor que se le tiene allí a estas fiestas de disfraces, totalmente diferente al resto del mundo. Son gente llana, honesta, van de frente, poco trabajadores, mucho paro, poca pobreza por el tráfico de hachís que viene de África. Allí he visto de los mejores coches posibles que he visto en toda España, y con un 40 % de paro (sin comentarios). No son como en otras partes, allí si eres de fuera lo saben antes de que hables y lo demuestres. En Cádiz se dice que entre los de Cádiz se reconocen por la forma de andar...

5)* JAÉN*: olivos, olivos y más olivos. Jaén, Baeza, Úbeda, Linares, Martos. Mucho paro, mucho frío, poco acogedores, huraños, gente antipáticas, desconfiados, subvenciones, defensores de sus tierras y sus costumbres. Trabajadores. Catetos. No tienen nada del esterotipo de los andaluces.

6) *GRANADA*: una de las ciudades más bonitas de Europa. Pero con un frío escandinavo en invierno y un calor africano en verano. Muy trabajadores, antipáticos, bordes, muy burgueses, desconfiados, nunca van de frente. Me recuerdan a lo que aquí comentáis de los gallegos. No tienen nada del esterotipo de los andaluces.

7) *ALMERÍA*: como los de Granada, pero más cerrados aún, más desconfiados todavía. Muy trabajadores, muy profesionales, detestan Andalucia, te hacen saber muy pronto que no se sienten andaluces. No tienen nada del esterotipo de los andaluces.

8) *MÁLAGA*: Ciudad cosmopolita donde las haya, con multitud de acentos en la misma capital. Provincia pequeña pero muy grande en cultura e idiosincracia. En el norte de la provincia (Antequera, Archidona, etc.) tienen más de pueblos de la provincia de Sevilla que de Málaga. En cambio, los municipios de la parte rural del oeste tienen más de pueblos con la cultura de la provincia de Cádiz (Ronda). En los municipios del este tienen más de la cultura de Almería y Granada (Frigiliana, Vélez Málaga, Nerja). En cambio, la capital y la mayoria de municipios costeros y algunos de interior (Torremolinos, Benalmádena, Fuengirola, Marbella, Casares, Estepona, Málaga, Torre del Mar, Coín, Alhaurín de la Torre, Alhaurín el Grande, Álora, Pizarra, etc.) tienen un ser y un sentir de que da igual de donde sea la otra persona, es uno más. No te harán sentir extraño por no ser de allí, serás uno más. Desde hace milenios han venido y vivido aquí muchas civilizaciones (fenicios, griegos, romanos, cartagineses, árabes, visigodos, castellanos, bizantinos, alemanes, ingleses, finlandeses, holandeses, suecos, noruegos, etc.). Aquí, en Málaga, estamos acostumbrados desde la cuna a que vivimos con diversas culturas en nuestra zona. Muchos jubilados de toda Europa vienen aquí a pasar sus últimos años de vida. Y eso se nota, al igual que los que vienen aquí a veranear todo el año y tienen vivienda propia. O los que trabajan en la Unión Europea (que trabajan de lunes a jueves) y viven aquí todo el año con su familia. Los de Málaga son trabajadores, desamiado directos, en mi opinión, honestos, no tan juerguistas como los sevillanos, pero la siesta es obvia, aunque no sagrada como en otros sitios. No nos desvivimos por romerías del rocío, nos parecen horteras y muy extrañas a nuestra cultura. Casi todo lo que huela a Sevilla aquí es como tirar una bomba nuclear. Málaga es un gran destino turístico, pero también industrial, de hecho, somos la locomotora económica de Andalucía (y no como Sevilla, que vive de empresas públicas). No tienen nada del esterotipo de los andaluces.


----------



## Vorsicht (6 Dic 2019)

Pillo sitio en hilo polémico. Yo, por trabajo y por otros motivos, también conozco bien muchas comunidades españolas, a ver si tengo tiempo y participo con mi visión. Total, siempre será subjetiva, como la del OP y otros. 
Eso sí cuando llegue el turno del país Vasco, contaré una anécdota de cagarse. No por ello generalizable.


----------



## weyler (6 Dic 2019)

Analisis divertidos, no hay que tomarselos tan a pecho

Sobre los maricones en Canarias debo darle la razón, hace tiempo debatiendo sobre maricones y moros, (un amigo sostenia que los gayers se sentian atraídos por moros) hice una investigación en la que entre a un chat gayer con Nick de moro y en otra ventana entre a la misma sala con un nick mas normal, entre a salas de varias taifas (madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, canarias, Sevilla )

Y el resultado era efectivamente que entraban a saco al nick de moro, pero en % canarias se llevaba la palma


----------



## diogenes de sinope (6 Dic 2019)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Pues a mí Galicia y los gallegos me encantan ( soy de Madrid).
> Tienen un sentido del humor muy particular.
> Son raros de cojones , pero son buena gente.
> Sabiendo que soy de fuera, siempre me han tratado de puta madre.
> ...



Agradecemos sus comentarios y nos alegra que guarde un buen recuerdo.

Aparte de raros de cojones, que en mi caso confirmo, somos gente sagaz y distinguimos rápido a la buena gente de los cretinos. 

Eso bien podría explicar que a usted se le haya tratado muy bien, mientras que al perpetrador del hilo le hayan tratado como se merecía. 

Sea lo que fuere, como dijo un día Alfonso Guerra a alguien y que hoy le dedicamos al OP "se ve que tuvo usted que haber sufrido mucho para decir eso".


----------



## El carrito del helao (6 Dic 2019)

Menudo cuñao con ínfulas.
no has dado ni una con Asturias, paleto.
Decir que es el patito feo de las comunidades del norte, es de bofetada con la mano abierta.
Pero ponerle pegas al carácter abierto de los asturianos es de baneo y lefazo.
Está claro que eres un friki:


----------



## El carrito del helao (6 Dic 2019)

Cuñaoooooo
Ferran Adrià: 'La gastronomía asturiana es de las más increíbles del mundo'


----------



## El carrito del helao (6 Dic 2019)

Empalagoso, dice.
Estos moretes no están acostumbrados a que sean amables con ellos, se ve.
De dónde serás tú, acémila?


----------



## Cormac (6 Dic 2019)

Dr. Emmet Brown dijo:


> Cuñaoooooo
> Ferran Adrià: 'La gastronomía asturiana es de las más increíbles del mundo'



Tuvo que salir a decir esas paridas que no se cree él, porque le atacaron por todos los lados. 
Esto fue lo que dijo primero. 

Las declaraciones de Ferran Adrià que han enfurecido a los asturianos


----------



## El carrito del helao (6 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Tuvo que salir a decir esas paridas que no se cree él, porque le atacaron por todos los lados.
> Esto fue lo que dijo primero.
> 
> Las declaraciones de Ferran Adrià que han enfurecido a los asturianos



El cachopo es una puta mierda para guiris como tú, correcto.
Venga, confiesa, no has estado en tu puta vida en Asturias, maestro ciruela.

Addendum:
El nota me pone una noticia de 2017 cuando la mía es de 2014 y dice que "tuvo que salir a decir", "esto fue lo que dijo primero".
Cuñaooooo.


----------



## Abrojo (6 Dic 2019)

En Cadiz no son un poco amanerados? A mí me han contado que llevaron a un contingente de exiliados sodomitas en algun momento de la historia, no recuerdo bien por que y que de ahi tuvieron descendencia. Sin ánimo de ofender, solo recojo lo que dicen otros.


----------



## calzonazos (6 Dic 2019)

Luego hablaré de murcia y el carácter de los murcianos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Luego hablaré de murcia y el carácter de los murcianos



espero que sepas medir tus palabras


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2019)

que se lo digan al de kuin


----------



## Poseidón (6 Dic 2019)

Todo lo que esta por debajo del Duero es una puta remora para la verdadera España.

Y si podeis comerme mis huevos gallegos. Poca caña dio Franco me da a mi y poco reprimio Fraga. Aunque por lo menos Rajoy se rio de España durante 8 años y eso si que no tiene precio.


----------



## Siplex (6 Dic 2019)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Buah, porque le interesaba a la CIA como tonto útil.
> Si no, no duraba ni tres días.*



Fidel Castro, hijo de un gallego. Muerto en el poder y su hermano siguió ostentando el control.


----------



## Siplex (6 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> En ningún momento he querido insinuar que sean idiotas. Coincido contigo en que son amables y simpaticos. A mí el canario me cae bien.
> En cuanto a lo del ADN disiento. 600 años es un suspiro evolutivamente hablando. Físicamente no me negarás que son mas oscuros de piel independientemente de que tengan mas horas de sol que cualquier otro lugar. Si fisicamente no discutimos que son mucho mas morenos, no podemos negar que tienen un gen aborigen en su interior.
> Necesitarán miles de años todavía en evolucionar.



Para no haber evolucionado se defendieron bastante bien del intento de invasión de los ingleses en Tenerife y los holandeses en Gran Canaria.
Son aplatanados, hasta que le tocas los cojones.


----------



## Cormac (6 Dic 2019)

Siplex dijo:


> Para no haber evolucionado se defendieron bastante bien del intento de invasión de los ingleses en Tenerife y los holandeses en Gran Canaria.
> Son aplatanados, hasta que le tocas los cojones.



Vale que os hayáis quedado los últimos del informe Pisa, pero te recuerdo que cuando los ingleses llegaron los españoles ya llevábamos mas de 200 años por allí.


----------



## Siplex (6 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Vale que os hayáis quedado los últimos del informe Pisa, pero te recuerdo que cuando los ingleses llegaron los españoles ya llevábamos mas de 200 años por allí.



Menorca fue de los ingleses. Gibraltar no lo ha dejado de ser.
Había genes guanches en esos 200 años?


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2019)

Qué lástima que haya foreros que se rompan las vestiduras por leer comentarios subjetivos hablando cosas de su zona geográfica que no coincida con su parecer. 

Eso se llama inmadurez. Haceoslo mirar.


----------



## calzonazos (6 Dic 2019)

Murcia

Paisajisticamente un erial excepto cuatro colinas que consideran montañas y las playas de la zona de san pedro, el puerto y aguilas donde hay alguna playa salvable. La capital Murcia city es de una de las ciudades mas feas que he conocido con muchas diferencia, excepto la catedral no hay otro edificio histórico salvable, por ejemplo la gran via que cruza el centro esta llena de edificios paco totalmente destruibles con un par de cabezas nucleares. Cuenta con una total ausencia de zonas verdes y un riachuelo que huele mal llamado Segura. Excepto la zona de platería el resto de la ciudad esta sucisima, llena de cucarachas y con una congregación de mendigos de los mas maleducados que he encontrado en mi vida

En cuanto al murciano hay que distinguir claramente al murciano y a la murciana. El murciano medio es tonto, muy tonto y totalmente dominado por su polla, culturalmente es un zote y orgulloso de ello. Tiene un acusado síndrome de dunning-kruger que le hace sobrevalorar en demasía tanto a si mismo como a todo lo murciano, pero como he dicho lo que le trae de cabeza es pensar con el pito, siendo un ser con nula habilidad para llevarse a la murciana a la cama excepto cuando ejerce el rol de betazo proveedor, tiene que tirar de prestiputas desde muy tierna edad si quiere rebajar el ardor de la entrepierna. En el rol de betazo toca teta hasta que la murciana tiene el crio momento en el cual cierra las piernas y la espada de damocles de VIOGEN+ DIVORCIO sobrevuela su cabeza. La murciana no es mucho mas lista pero si sabe llevar al murciano por donde quiere. Al contrario de lo que se piensa es muy estrecha tanto como una castellana, no se de donde llego la leyenda de que la murciana es facil de follar y aunque yo estoy emparejado con una que me mantiene he de decir que el termino comun es que a la murciana solo le gusta el sexo si va aparejado de un beneficio mayor. Tremendamente vaga, no duda una vez pasados los 25 años en emparejarse con el primer betazo con trabajo y quedarse preñada de el una o dos veces para poder tocarse el papo en casa, ya que ni cocina ( se pasa el día comiendo fuera) ni limpia ( mi chica cocina y limpia, es la excepción de la regla).

La gastronomía es una putisima mierda resumida en un pastel de sesos que llaman pastelico de carne que da asco, el paparajote que es una hoja de limon frita con azucar ( otra mierda) y la marinera que es ensaladilla rusa con una anchoa, esa es su santisima trinidad, yo que soy del norte puedo decir que no he comido peor que en murcia, si quieres comer bien pero bien, tendras que gastarte 60 euros por persona y no es garantía de ello.

Si han votado a vox es por que ademas de sentirse orgullosos por ser españoles ( es logico que no se sientan orgullosos por ser murcianos) es porque han gobernado el PP y el PSOE sin aportar absolutamente nada a la ciudad, tiene dos pistas polideportivas para una ciudad de 200.000 habitantes, y si quieres jugar al futbol sala o al tenis debes pasar por caja, de manera que al ser el patito feo de todos los gobiernos al menos hayan decidido dar su voto a vox para ver que pasa


----------



## calzonazos (6 Dic 2019)

Ni puta idea tienes chaval, pero ni idea que eres murcianico de alcantarilla que no ha salido de su cueva? vete a cualquier pastelería de salamanca y comparas con las de murcia


----------



## MrDanger (6 Dic 2019)

Siplex dijo:


> Para no haber evolucionado se defendieron bastante bien del intento de invasión de los ingleses en Tenerife y los holandeses en Gran Canaria.
> Son aplatanados, hasta que le tocas los cojones.



Efectivamente, son tranquilazos pero no te pases con ellos...
Muy buena gente en general.

La defensa de Tenerife la dirigió un militar nacido en Aranda de Duero: Don Antonio de Otero y Santayana. Desconozco si se hizo mayormente con tropas peninsulares o insulares.


----------



## MrDanger (6 Dic 2019)

Hombre, en todo caso un San Jacobo. Pero una croqueta...

De todas formas si está bien hecho está bien bueno, un pedazo de chuletón con queso.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Murcia
> 
> Paisajisticamente un erial excepto cuatro colinas que consideran montañas y las playas de la zona de san pedro, el puerto y aguilas donde hay alguna playa salvable. La capital Murcia city es de una de las ciudades mas feas que he conocido con muchas diferencia, excepto la catedral no hay otro edificio histórico salvable, por ejemplo la gran via que cruza el centro esta llena de edificios paco totalmente destruibles con un par de cabezas nucleares. Cuenta con una total ausencia de zonas verdes y un riachuelo que huele mal llamado Segura. Excepto la zona de platería el resto de la ciudad esta sucisima, llena de cucarachas y con una congregación de mendigos de los mas maleducados que he encontrado en mi vida
> 
> ...



Pero qué buenos pepinos que hay en Murcia.
Lo mismo si son tomates, cebollas o lechuguitas.


----------



## Siplex (6 Dic 2019)

MrDanger dijo:


> Efectivamente, son tranquilazos pero no te pases con ellos...
> Muy buena gente en general.
> 
> La defensa de Tenerife la dirigió un militar nacido en Aranda de Duero: Don Antonio de Otero y Santayana. Desconozco si se hizo mayormente con tropas peninsulares o insulares.



Batalla de Santa Cruz de Tenerife (1797) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Asurbanipal (7 Dic 2019)

He estado dos veces en Murcia capital, me pareció una ciudad limpia y acogedora.
Sobre los murcianos/as, los que conocí, gente trabajadora, amantes de lo suyo, medio andaluces, medio valencianos en el acento, muy curioso.

La gastronomía me pareció muy variada y rica. Recomiendo probar el pastel de cierva, está tremendo.


----------



## Asurbanipal (7 Dic 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿empiezo yo un análisis subjetivo (como son todos los aquí expuestos) sobre ANDALUCÍA o ha de hacerlo el creador del hilo?
> 
> Lo hago yo, ya que soy de Málaga:
> 
> ...



¿Nadie va a criticar (o a indicar su percepción al respecto) de mi análisis de las provincias de Andalucía?


----------



## Asurbanipal (20 May 2020)

Lo subo.


----------



## Conde de Montecristo + (20 May 2020)

Venga, a ver tu percepción de Aragón, a ver si coincidimos.


----------



## Cormac (21 May 2020)

Conde de Montecristo + dijo:


> Venga, a ver tu percepción de Aragón, a ver si coincidimos.



No tendré ningún problema en ser crítico con mi comunidad autónoma. Creo que la autocrítica es muy necesaria. 

Recibí mucho odio y rencor. No quiero ser el nuevo Connor en Burbuja. 


De todas formas voy a escribir a algún Vasco de burbuja para documentarme sobre el País Vasco. 
Triptolemo, que lo mas lejos que ha salido de su pueblo debe ser a Vitoria, me podrá ayudar.


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2020)

A petición popular he decidido retomar este hilo. No fue de mi agrado el cariz que fue tomando, con reproches entre foreros. Creo realmente que España es una gran familia, y como todas ellas existen diferencias.
Como prometí, hoy toca hablar del País Vasco, una tierra con la que tengo un lazo especial, ya que me padre siendo un adolescente y viendo las dificultades económicas de su familia, que le impedían seguir estudiando, aprovechó una visita de los Agustinos Recoletos a su colegio, donde invitaban a los alumnos que mejores notas sacaban a seguir formándose con ellos en Fuenterravía, hoy rebautizada como Hondarribia. Me he permitido este off-topic, para que veáis el lazo especial que tengo con esta maravillosa tierra.

Como ya dije hace unos meses en el primer post de este hilo, no quiero politizar el hilo, aunque en el caso de Euskadi sería injusto no sacar el tema. Aunque voy a intentar tocar el tema solo de pasada.

Voy a comenzar a hablar por su geografía, que está en un lugar privilegiado. Rodeada de montañas, bosques frondosos, ríos, con acceso al mar Cantábrico. Bonitos pueblos pintorescos, playas espectaculares aunque no te puedas bañar a gusto.
Tiene una buena materia prima para la gastronomía, con un clima que favorece la producción de hierba, donde vacas y ovejas pueden pastar libres en sus verdes prados. También tiene una fuerte tradición pesquera, que les aporta cada día unas buenas piezas pescado.
A diferencia de otras comunidades del norte de España como mi querida Galicia, Asturias e incluso Cantabria, no se encuentra tan a desmano de otros lugares de interés económico. Hace además frontera con un país rico como es Francia, con salarios y condiciones laborales mejores, por lo que muchas empresas internacionales prefieren asentarse en Euskadi.

Lo primero que llama la atención es el fenotipo vasco, fruto de generaciones endogámicas. Es un fenotipo muy marcado, de fuertes facciones.
Es la única comunidad, donde puedes adivinar con un alto porcentaje de acierto de que región proviene esa persona. Ves a un catalán, a un madrileño, o un andaluz fuera de su comunidad, y si no es por el acento o formas de vestir, es imposible distinguirlos.
La culpa son de las montañas vascas. Antiguamente, para conocer a chicas de otro caserío tenías que andar subiendo y bajando 3 montañas, por lo tanto, sólo podías relacionarte con tus primas del caserío más cercano (a 2 montañas).
Lo que tanto les ayudó en conservar el euskera (las montañas para no ser romanizados como el resto de España), les ha hecho tener más endogamia que en otros lugares, y por tanto, menos variedad fenotípica y más tendencia al primitivismo físico).
En otras comunidades como Castilla era todo más plano, o en lugares que hay montañas también hay zonas planas (Asturias, Cantabria, etc).

Dicen que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, por lo que voy a poner unos ejemplos, que además os ayudarán a entender ese "afán aventurero" que tuvo en el pasado el hombre vascongado.... siempre deseando descubrir nuevas tierras, a pesar de como ya he explicado antes, vivir en un lugar privilegiado. Haciendo un simil con la época actual, sería como si unos señoritos del barrio de Salamanca en Madrid, se apuntaran todos los años a recoger fresas bajo el calor axfisiante de un invernadero. No se entendería, a no ser que *huyeran de algo tenebroso.*
Gracias a pertenecer a Castilla y luego a España, eran los primeros en apuntarse a las expediciones a América (para así también perder de vista a sus mujeres). De ahí que muchos lugares en América fueran fundados por vascos (como Buenos Aires por ejemplo). Suerte tuvieron, por tanto, de pertenecer a Castilla y a España. De haber sido un país independiente, habrían estado toda la vida metidos en el caserío soportando los gritos de ellas desde la montaña de al lado.













Tengo un buen amigo pediatra, que en sus primero años ejerció como médico en un centro de salud de un pueblo del interior del País Vasco. Me reconoció que en numerosas ocasiones tenía grandes dificultades para diferenciar el sexo de sus pacientes. Decía en tono de broma que debería existir la profesión de "sexador de vascas"

El País Vasco en uno de los motores económicos de España, con rentas mas cercanas al países de Centro Europa, que a los demás países del Sur de Europa. No podía ser menos estando en una zona, como ya he comentado al principio del post privilegiada.
Además el "malvado" Franco, que tal mal se supone que los trató, se ocupó, en parte para tenerlos tranquilos y contentos, de industrializar la región. Posteriormente y por si eso no fuera suficiente, les regaló su propia Hacienda, y un cupo vasco claramente favorable. El cupo vasco es la cuantía que paga el País Vasco al Estado para financiar todos los servicios que están centralizados pero de los que también se benefician los ciudadanos vascos, que técnicamente se denominan cargas no asumidas.
Esa industria, se unió a los inmensos recursos naturales que tiene la región.

Como pasaría con un "niño excesivamente mimado", la gente quería mas y mas. Fue un grave error regalarles la educación, donde desde las _Ikastolas_ adoctrinaban a los niños, tergiversando la historia.

Aunque es un tema que no quería tocar por ser en gran parte político, no sería justo que no dedicara unas líneas a la banda terrorista ETA
Lo primero que hay que decir es que se ha venido últimamente banalizando, descontextualizando y dando una imagen apolítica de ETA. Ha sido una linea que ha seguido el gobierno español, el vasco, los medios de comunicación y al fin y al cabo todo aquel que ha querido luchar a ETA, y así lo han hecho porque es una estrategia política.
La película "Ocho apellidos vascos" promocionada por el estado Español, fue un claro lavado de cara, para la desmemoriada sociedad española.





Podría poner cientos de imágenes del dolor causado, algunas icónicas como el del atentado que hicieron en mi ciudad, donde un Guardia Civil, sostenía a una niña asesinada en el atentado.
He escogido esta, la de un rostro del dolor, como hubiera podido escoger otras miles.





Hay que reconocer, la gran unión como pueblo que ha tenido el País Vasco. Muerto el general Franco que aparte de los privilegios que le otorgó, tuvo mano dura con ellos, los vascos aprovecharon la libertad que por fin se respiraba después de décadas de dictadura, para expulsar a todos los que no opinaban como ellos. Es curioso, como después de reclamar tantos años el fin de la dictadura, ellos querían también imponer la suya.
Secuestros, extorsiones a empresarios, "kale borroka", coches bomba, acoso a los alumnos en los colegios incluso por parte del profesorado.
Fue un infierno vivir allí, donde hasta un concejal de una aldea con un trabajo de jardinero, tenía que llevar escolta.

Lo hubieran terminado consiguiendo. En la década de los 80 con el boom de la natalidad de finales de los sesenta y década de los setenta, cientos de miles de jóvenes tenían todo el poder de haber doblegado al estado.
Por aquel entonces el gobierno socialista de Felipe González tuvo un plan, una jugada maestra. Inundar de droga el País Vasco.
A mí me recuerda, a cuando los norteamericanos, les daban alcohol a los indios nativos, a cambio del oro y quitarles las tierras.

Los jóvenes euskaldunes de aquella época, una generación que tuvo la oportunidad de doblegar a estado español, cayeron en la trampa.
No hay mas que repasar a grupos de música del llamado "Rock radical Vasco", donde muchos miembros cayeron víctimas de las drogas duras y el SIDA. Hubo grupos como Cicatriz en la matriz fue uno de los grupos más emblemáticos del movimiento. 4 miembros murieron de sida o sobredosis.
En venganza a los "Años de Plomo" que nos fue regalando Euskadi, España realizó una "Reconversión Industrial" cerrando industrias, y generando un paro al que no estaban acostumbrados.
La heroína se cargó el grave problema que tenía el Estado Español. Pincharse pasó de ser símbolo de rebeldía a un gravísimo problema de salud pública. Las calles se llenaron de yonkis con síndrome de abstinencia y robando por un chute.
El consumo de heroína en los 80 se introdujo a través de "las cloacas del estado español", a través de cuarteles de la Guardia Civil como el de Intxaurrondo. Dicen que era una medida de contrainsurgencia. Autores como *Justo Arriola* defienden esta tesis en la que el gobierno prefería a una juventud yonki que dentro de ETA. Que era la policía misma la que suministraba el caballo entre la juventud vasca.
Casi todos los protagonistas coinciden en señalar 1992 como el final de la escena radical vasca. *Principalmente porque mueren muchos de sus protagonistas. Mueren Iosu y Juanma*

A pesar de su fama de que ha dado grandes hombres a la Ciencia, cuando indagas en el árbol genalógico, de los hombres vascos ilustres, no vais a encontrar a vascos puros de verdad, lo que verdaderamente tienen ocho apellidos vascos.

Realmente el aporte a las ciencias del vasco puro son nulas. Me llamó la atención que en una visita guiada a San Sebastián, comenzaron a hablar orgullosos de los inventos del ingeniero Torres Quevedo. Un pueblo tan orgulloso y sectarista con su gente de tuvo que buscar a un hombre si ningún tipo de relación con la comunidad.
Concuerda con sus tradiciones que se basan en bailes regionales sin sentido del ritmo alguno, levantar piedras pesadas y partir troncos en el menor tiempo posible.


Sobre la gastronomía, como ya he dicho tienen una materia prima envidiable, pero cuando comes allí, te das cuenta enseguida del "truco", que es poner grandes cantidades de comida (también te la cobran), porque realmente no le sacan todo el partido que se podría sacar.
Algunos os estaréis acordando de cocineros ilustres y mediáticos como Arguiñano, Arzak, Aduriz o Martín Berasategui. Es curioso como los mejores cocineros son hombres, o hermanas de ellos que han entrado en ese TOP por claro enchufe.
La explicación es que la mujer vasca, es poco femenina, (lo que he dicho antes que debería existir la profesión de "sexador de vascas") y han sido los hombres los que si querían comer en condiciones despues de una dura jornada de trabajo, los que se ocupaban de los fogones.

Haciendo un símil, suponiendo que España son los padres y sus hijos serían las 17 autonomías, el País Vasco sería ese niño mimado, que siempre tuvo un trato preferente. Aun así fue siempre el mas problemático, que no quería ir a las celebraciones familiares, y extorsionaba y agredía a todos sus hermanos.
Hoy su madre (España) intentaba convencer a todos los demás que había cambiado, que de repente era un buen hermano y que aquí no había pasado nada.
Sin embargo sus otros hermanos, no olvidaban todo la clase de persona oscura y retorcida que era, bajo ese falsa apariencia de tío noblote.

Quiero agradecer al forero Triptolemo que me estuvo aconsejando sobre este reportaje.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 May 2020)

Hijo de pvtaa...
Con amor...
Militar tenías que ser saco de mierda, mucho vender amor español y no haces más que tirar piedras...
TE PILLO POR LA CALLE Y CON MI NAPIA DE VASCO DE UN PICOTAZO TE SIEGO LA VIDA...
LA HEROÍNA LA TRAJO LA PSOE EN AVIONES MILITARES....

¿De donde eres tú mil leches?


----------



## Triptolemo (22 May 2020)

Y ten cuidado @Cormac que en mi familia tengo generales españoles y otros rangos menores importantes, te dejó pelando patatas a perpetuidad...

Eres un retal jerarquico Paco de mier...


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hijo de pvtaa...
> Con amor...
> Militar tenías que ser saco de mierda, mucho vender amor español y no haces más que tirar piedras...
> TE PILLO POR LA CALLE Y CON MI NAPIA DE VASCO DE UN PICOTAZO TE SIEGO LA VIDA...
> ...



Pero he dicho algo malo?
Si he recalcado que es una tierra que me encanta y con la que tengo un lazo especial.
Dale un Thankito al post, al menos, ya que he tenido la deferencia de nombrarte en el post.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 May 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero he dicho algo malo?
> Si he recalcado que es una tierra que me encanta y con la que tengo un lazo especial.
> Dale un Thankito al post, al menos, ya que he tenido la deferencia de nombrarte en el post.



Lo que has hecho es pedirme una cosa que te he dicho que te pondré el sábado, no hoy y de mala gana has obrado...


Los mejores guerreros españoles fueron Vascos, los de antaño y los de la historia de nuestro siglo...
El tatarabuelo de mi padre fue capitán general de Cataluña y Valencia...

Y de parte de mi madre tengo un general de Aviación...

Aparte que soy pariente indirecto de Paco Franco Francisquillo el enano de un cojon...

Gora Euskadi askatuta!!!

Los vascos como tu has recalcado son FRONTERIZOS hombres de paz que por la geografía de sus tiranos lucharon en ambos lados por siglos...
Vuestra paz fue por nuestra sangre derramada...

¿De donde eres bribon? Di tu linaje, tu provincia o tu sentir de tierra...


----------



## Cuqui (22 May 2020)

Cojonudisimo @Cormac


----------



## Triptolemo (22 May 2020)




----------



## Cormac (22 May 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> Cojonudisimo @Cormac



Bueno, espero que sigas opinando igual cuando me toque hablar de Aragón .


----------



## Triptolemo (22 May 2020)

Doble llave el sepulcro del Cid para que no vuelva a cabalgar... 
@Cirujano de hierro


----------



## Cuqui (22 May 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, espero que sigas opinando igual cuando me toque hablar de Aragón .



Sin problema ninguno.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 May 2020)

@Cormac yo fui el creador del tag *Cormac Urraca necrofila... *
Una lastima que el maricón de mierda de @calopez los censurara...


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Cormac yo fui el creador del tag *Cormac Urraca necrofila... *
> Una lastima que el maricón de mierda de @calopez los censurara...



Te voy a hacer un Lasa y Zabala como te pongas tontuco.


----------



## Kurten (22 May 2020)

Ted Mosby dijo:


> jajaja
> 
> Buen post, amigo
> 
> ...




     

(Aquí uno de Cai)


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2020)

En primer lugar agradecerte la crítica constructiva y aunque sea triste decirlo, agradecerte doblemente que haya sido sin insultos. 
Está claro que en ciudades grandes no se da tanto el fenotismo Vasco, pero hay muchos pueblos en los que no hay mas que dos apellidos. Tienen un rostro muy característico￼￼￼￼￼￼￼.


----------



## El carrito del helao (22 May 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> A petición popular he decidido retomar este hilo. No fue de mi agrado el cariz que fue tomando, con reproches entre foreros. Creo realmente que España es una gran familia, y como todas ellas existen diferencias.
> Como prometí, hoy toca hablar del País Vasco, una tierra con la que tengo un lazo especial, ya que me padre siendo un adolescente y viendo las dificultades económicas de su familia, que le impedían seguir estudiando, aprovechó una visita de los Agustinos Recoletos a su colegio, donde invitaban a los alumnos que mejores notas sacaban a seguir formándose con ellos en Fuenterravía, hoy rebautizada como Hondarribia. Me he permitido este off-topic, para que veáis el lazo especial que tengo con esta maravillosa tierra.
> 
> Como ya dije hace unos meses en el primer post de este hilo, no quiero politizar el hilo, aunque en el caso de Euskadi sería injusto no sacar el tema. Aunque voy a intentar tocar el tema solo de pasada.
> ...



¿En serio era necesario reflotar este hilo, lleno de lugares comunes, cuñadeces, errores obvios y opiniones personales del autor que, como prescribe el dicho popular "son como el culo, todo el mundo tiene una"?
Ni siquiera sabes lo que quiere decir euskaldún.
En fin, a mi papelera personal.


----------



## Oligofrenico (22 May 2020)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Cada vez que un peninsular dice que decimos muyayo en lugar de muchacho, muere un gatito.



Cada vez que decís muyayo muere un gatito


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (22 May 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, he decidido hacer una análisis de las 17 comunidades autónomas que forman este país, que es España.
> Creo que tanto por edad como por experiencias puedo hablaros de las características generales de los ciudadanos que los componen.
> Fui militar durante seis años, y compartí habitaciones y experiencias con gente de todas las comunidades autónomas. Estuve destinado en Madrid, en Andalucía y en Valencia. También de niño los veranos los pasé en Cataluña y todavía conservo un apartamento en esa comunidad. Por otra parte he vivido el resto en Aragón a excepción de un año que viví en centro europa.
> Aparte me ha gustado siempre viajar, y he visitado todas las comunidades autónomas a excepción de las Islas Canarias y se podría decir, aunque físicamente haya estado, de la comunidad de Murcia, ya que la atravesé en coche sin parar.
> ...



Me gustó mucho, tengo familia en Galicia y son peculiares


----------



## Desmond Humes (22 May 2020)

Quiero felicitar al hamijo Cormac por su fino estilo en el arte del troleo. 
Me he leído todas sus "reviews"y si bien están contadas con gran estilo, no es menos cierto que ya a la tercera se le descubre el truco.

Comenzó el hilo diciendo que conocía casi todas las autonomías y que iba a dar su opinión de ellas. Uno se imagina que es un señor al que le gusta viajar, visitar, y conocer y nos va a relatar sus expes. Pero no. Luego vemos que, en sus opiniones sobre comunidades, incluye aspectos que nada tienen que ver con sus hipotéticas visitas o experiencias en esos sitios. Nunca recomienda lugares para visitar, hospedarse, comer... Nada. Cero.

Al contrario. Alude a temas políticos del pasado o a clichés anticuados que para nada tienen que ver con una visita a un lugar, sino más bien para cabrear al personal, que se toma en serio sus análisis. Gente viajera suele quedarse en mayor medida con cosas buenas y dar una visión positiva global de los sitios visitados.

La guinda es ya al final lo de "espero no ofender a nadie". Jajaja, que cabronazo. Mis dieses, tremendo forero.


----------



## Cormac (14 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, voy a continuar con mi análisis de cada una de las comunidades autónomas, y tal como avisé el de hoy versará sobre las Islas Canarias.
> Reconozco que no me ha gustado el cariz que ha tomado el hilo, con descalificaciones e insultos. No era mi intención y vuelvo a pedir disculpas si alguien ha podido sentirse molesto por mis opiniones vertidas.
> De las Islas Canarias como ya dije, es la única comunidad que todavía no he tenido el inmenso placer de conocer. En cambio por mi profesión he podido tratar con muchos canarios, he investigado sobre su historia y he podido intercambiar impresiones con conocidos que han estado allí, tanto de vacaciones como largas temporadas residiendo.
> Hablando metafóricamente, vamos a suponer que el reino de España fuera un padre y una madre, y las 17 comunidades autónomas sus hijos, cada uno con una idiosincrasia y carácter diferente. Si bien el hijo gallego, sería ese niño retraído, huraño, desconfiado, al que tendrías que llevar aun psicólogo desde los 2 años, las Islas Canarias serían ese niño "especial", ese hijo, del que enseguida te darías cuenta de que va a necesitar mas ayuda que tus demás hijos, y tendrás que volcarte en él muy posiblemente durante el resto de tu vida.
> ...


----------



## Rastrojo de poIIas (14 Jun 2021)

A ver cuándo te mueres rojo hijo de puta


----------



## Poseidón (14 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


>



Una tragedia la expulsion de los moriscos y los judios? Pero que cojones dice el muerto este?

PD: Cuantas chorradas dice este fulano. Yo pense que era mas listo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Jun 2021)

Por aquí otro forero galaico orgulloso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2021)

El tiempo del mamadou a llegado.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (14 Jun 2021)

Todavía estoy esperando el análisis de mi tierra.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 326611



¿Alguien tiene el teléfono de Miss Gipuzkoa? Tiene buenos pieses


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Jun 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el teléfono de Miss Gipuzkoa? Tiene buenos pieses



Esa foto tiene mucho tiempo. Por cierto, yo tengo amistad y contacto con esta otra representante española a miss universo (ganadora del título al Mejor Cuerpo).

Diana Nogueira - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 







Ahora, de madurita, me gusta mucho más.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Neomaravedis (14 Jun 2021)

Habla de Cantabria, milpadres.


----------



## Pizti (5 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, voy a continuar con mi análisis de cada una de las comunidades autónomas, y tal como avisé el de hoy versará sobre las Islas Canarias.
> Reconozco que no me ha gustado el cariz que ha tomado el hilo, con descalificaciones e insultos. No era mi intención y vuelvo a pedir disculpas si alguien ha podido sentirse molesto por mis opiniones vertidas.
> De las Islas Canarias como ya dije, es la única comunidad que todavía no he tenido el inmenso placer de conocer. En cambio por mi profesión he podido tratar con muchos canarios, he investigado sobre su historia y he podido intercambiar impresiones con conocidos que han estado allí, tanto de vacaciones como largas temporadas residiendo.
> Hablando metafóricamente, vamos a suponer que el reino de España fuera un padre y una madre, y las 17 comunidades autónomas sus hijos, cada uno con una idiosincrasia y carácter diferente. Si bien el hijo gallego, sería ese niño retraído, huraño, desconfiado, al que tendrías que llevar aun psicólogo desde los 2 años, las Islas Canarias serían ese niño "especial", ese hijo, del que enseguida te darías cuenta de que va a necesitar mas ayuda que tus demás hijos, y tendrás que volcarte en él muy posiblemente durante el resto de tu vida.
> ...



Pero si eso fuera asi, los descendientes de los conquistadores y las surltas tendrian cojones y brío 

¿O me he perdido algo?


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Jul 2021)

@Cormac quieres un abrazo???


----------



## Abrojo (13 Jul 2021)

Gran hilo


----------



## Conejo europeo (13 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Actualmente sólo el 1% de la población española es analfabeta, y ese uno por ciento se concentra prácticamente en Galicia



Pues yo creo que se concentran en las regiones que eran más pobres cuando España estaba poco desarrollada: el Reino de Granada, Murcia, Canarias...

Apuesto a ciegas que la Almería de 1930 era mucho más miserable que Ourense.


----------



## uberales (13 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> A petición popular he decidido retomar este hilo. No fue de mi agrado el cariz que fue tomando, con reproches entre foreros. Creo realmente que España es una gran familia, y como todas ellas existen diferencias.
> Como prometí, hoy toca hablar del País Vasco, una tierra con la que tengo un lazo especial, ya que me padre siendo un adolescente y viendo las dificultades económicas de su familia, que le impedían seguir estudiando, aprovechó una visita de los Agustinos Recoletos a su colegio, donde invitaban a los alumnos que mejores notas sacaban a seguir formándose con ellos en Fuenterravía, hoy rebautizada como Hondarribia. Me he permitido este off-topic, para que veáis el lazo especial que tengo con esta maravillosa tierra.
> 
> Como ya dije hace unos meses en el primer post de este hilo, no quiero politizar el hilo, aunque en el caso de Euskadi sería injusto no sacar el tema. Aunque voy a intentar tocar el tema solo de pasada.
> ...



¿Castilla y León?


----------



## Lopedeberga (17 Jul 2021)

Me he ido leyendo el hilo por partes, y por un lado entiendo que alguna opinión no guste a la gente de los lugares descritos, no obstante no me atrevo a opinar, porque habiendo conocido a gentes de todos los sitios descritos, algunos sí eran como se describen, pero otros no tenían nada que ver.


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Bueno, voy a continuar con mi análisis de cada una de las comunidades autónomas, y tal como avisé el de hoy versará sobre las Islas Canarias.
> Reconozco que no me ha gustado el cariz que ha tomado el hilo, con descalificaciones e insultos. No era mi intención y vuelvo a pedir disculpas si alguien ha podido sentirse molesto por mis opiniones vertidas.
> De las Islas Canarias como ya dije, es la única comunidad que todavía no he tenido el inmenso placer de conocer. En cambio por mi profesión he podido tratar con muchos canarios, he investigado sobre su historia y he podido intercambiar impresiones con conocidos que han estado allí, tanto de vacaciones como largas temporadas residiendo.
> Hablando metafóricamente, vamos a suponer que el reino de España fuera un padre y una madre, y las 17 comunidades autónomas sus hijos, cada uno con una idiosincrasia y carácter diferente. Si bien el hijo gallego, sería ese niño retraído, huraño, desconfiado, al que tendrías que llevar aun psicólogo desde los 2 años, las Islas Canarias serían ese niño "especial", ese hijo, del que enseguida te darías cuenta de que va a necesitar mas ayuda que tus demás hijos, y tendrás que volcarte en él muy posiblemente durante el resto de tu vida.
> ...



Menudo subnormal estás hecho. Soy de Tenerife y no sueltas más que gilipolleces. A ver tú de dónde eres que te voy a poner a caldo maricon. Dicen que eres un boludo progre, vamos escoria.
1) El canario es muy trabajador.
2) Esa teoría tuya de los aborígenes de donde la sacaste es tuya o de quien. Si supieras algo sabrías que fueron masacrados y que los que sobrevivieron fueron vendidos como esclavos.
3) Cuando vengas por aquí te aconsejo no vengas con esas ínfulas de superioridad, vas a saber que lo que es un canario cuando le tocas los cojones. Godo de mierda.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jul 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Menudo subnormal estás hecho. Soy de Tenerife y no sueltas más que gilipolleces. A ver tú de dónde eres que te voy a poner a caldo maricon. Dicen que eres un boludo progre, vamos escoria.
> 1) El canario es muy trabajador.
> 2) Esa teoría tuya de los aborígenes de donde la sacaste es tuya o de quien. Si supieras algo sabrías que fueron masacrados y que los que sobrevivieron fueron vendidos como esclavos.
> 3) Cuando vengas por aquí te aconsejo no vengas con esas ínfulas de superioridad, vas a saber que lo que es un canario cuando le tocas los cojones. Godo de mierda.



Hola, agradezco tu comentario, que no las formas. Creo que un foro es para eso, abrir un diálogo donde gracias al anonimato poder decir lo que piensas sin tapujos. 
Cuando escribí mi análisis sobre las Islas Canarias, todavía no había estado. Fui al año siguiente y me encantó, tanto la isla (Tenerife) como su gente. 
Todas mis teorías, en esos maravillosos días, se confirmaron. Creo incluso que me quedé corto. 
Si eres hetero y de la península, es un paraíso sexual a la altura de la Cuba de la década de los 80. Yo iba en familia, pero podía ver como turistas se llevaban de calle a las autóctonas para ser taladradas en los hoteles. 
Sobre los varones, pues me parecieron muy buena gente. No les veía malicia alguna. Muy amables y repitiendo las cosas, pues podías entablar un diálogo perfectamente con ellos. 
Lo dicho, un placer, y te pido disculpas si he llegado a ofenderte.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Otro que niega la inteligencia de las razas.
> Sois mas morenos y con rasgos físicos característicos. Una comunidad con un clima privilegiado, con unas ayudas fiscales increíbles y habéis sido incapaces de prosperar.
> Si no os matais a machetazos en plan hutus/tutsies es por vuestra falta de testosterona. De hecho sois una de las comunidades con menos hijos por mujer. Sois flojos hasta para follar.
> Y ojo, que en ningún momento quiero ofender, aunque pudiera parecer lo contrario. De hecho me gustaría en un futuro cercano visitar las islas. Mas como un antropólogo que como un turista al uso.
> Un saludo y disculpa si he podido ofenderte.



Pues los gallegos sacan las mejores notas en el informe PISA , junto a Castellanos, de España.


----------



## Poseidón (18 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Hola, agradezco tu comentario, que no las formas. Creo que un foro es para eso, abrir un diálogo donde gracias al anonimato poder decir lo que piensas sin tapujos.
> Cuando escribí mi análisis sobre las Islas Canarias, todavía no había estado. Fui al año siguiente y me encantó, tanto la isla (Tenerife) como su gente.
> Todas mis teorías, en esos maravillosos días, se confirmaron. Creo incluso que me quedé corto.
> Si eres hetero y de la península, es un paraíso sexual a la altura de la Cuba de la década de los 80. Yo iba en familia, pero podía ver como turistas se llevaban de calle a las autóctonas para ser taladradas en los hoteles.
> ...



Ya que estas tan amigable retira las cosas que dijiste de los gallegos, paleto asturiano.


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Hola, agradezco tu comentario, que no las formas. Creo que un foro es para eso, abrir un diálogo donde gracias al anonimato poder decir lo que piensas sin tapujos.
> Cuando escribí mi análisis sobre las Islas Canarias, todavía no había estado. Fui al año siguiente y me encantó, tanto la isla (Tenerife) como su gente.
> Todas mis teorías, en esos maravillosos días, se confirmaron. Creo incluso que me quedé corto.
> Si eres hetero y de la península, es un paraíso sexual a la altura de la Cuba de la década de los 80. Yo iba en familia, pero podía ver como turistas se llevaban de calle a las autóctonas para ser taladradas en los hoteles.
> ...



Pues si me has ofendido.


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Jul 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Todavía estoy esperando el análisis de mi tierra.



Tu tierra es de los mena.


----------



## Lopedeberga (19 Jul 2021)

Bueno, pero harás más análisis de esos o no? Ya llevamos 18 páginas, te quedan la tira de comunidades autónomas, ya estás tardando.


----------



## Asurbanipal (19 Jul 2021)

Animaos a hacer un estudio de las 3 provincias valencianas.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (22 Jul 2021)

Como veo que nadie se anima, voy a hablar yo de mis paisanos los mallorquines.
Y digo mallorquines porque eso de "baleares" no existe: sólo hay mallorquines, menorquines e ibicencos (Formentera es un parque temático en el que los autóctonos desaparecieron décadas atrás). Cada una de las islas vive a espaldas de las otras.

*MALLORQUINES*

Para entender a esta raza hay que conocer un poco la historia y tener en cuenta que por esta isla ha pasado tanta gente que el "mil-lechismo" es la norma. Por supuesto hay quien aún está convencido de que es un mallorquín pura raza, pero que vestido con una chilaba podría pasar perfectamente por un vendedor del zoco de Marrakech.

Los mallorquines son más morunos que celtibéricos. Y aún más* fenicios* que morunos. Los blanquitos de piel somos minoría, pero nuestro comportamiento no difiere del de los demás.

Las principales características del buen mallorquín son tres:

a) Ser soso, aburrido y anodino.
b) Pasar de todo y de todos.
c) Ser desconfiado. MUY DESCONFIADO.

El mallorquín no es discreto ni humilde. Es cutre. Hay gente que está podrida de dinero, pero se pasea por la calle vestida con cualquier mierda y conduciendo coches que piden la jubilación a gritos. A diferencia del andaluz, *la vida del mallorquín transcurre de puertas para adentro*. Por eso los domingos por la mañana Palma se parece a la ciudad de la peli de "Soy Leyenda" y los pueblos, salvo que haya mercado, parecen abandonados. Todo el mundo se queda en su casa, haciendo sus cosas o espiando al vecino detrás de las persianas.

La casa y la familia son* núcleos cerrados *a los que es muy difícil acceder. Preguntarle a un mallorquín sobre asuntos privados no se considera una indiscreción, sino una ofensa. Eso que se dice de "al principio son cerrados, pero cuando te aceptan son muy buenos amigos" ES MENTIRA. Cuando te aceptan simplemente te toleran, pero no esperes nada más.

El mallorquín es* fatalista.* El destino es inexorable, no se puede hacer nada para cambiar el futuro. Por eso pasa de todo y no se pone nervioso. Lo que tenga que ser, será. _Ja vorem_. Además, esforzarse es cansado.

Los buenos mallorquines adoran su isla, a la que llaman cariñosamente "Sa Roqueta". Todo lo que haya al otro lado del mar es Mordor. Sí, Cataluña también. *Todo lo que hay o se produce en Mallorca es lo mejor del mundo*. Y eso no se puede discutir. Un mallorquín elogiará siempre las playas de la isla, aunque probablemente nunca las pisará, pues eso es "cosa de guiris".

A los peninsulares se les llama_ forasters_, palabra que contiene una fuerte carga despectiva. Los menorquines e ibicencos no se incluyen en esta categoría, aunque a los primeros se les evita por "raros" y a los segundos por "locos". Con los catalanes la relación es compleja. En general los viejos los detestan por arrogantes (está muy arraigada la frase "catalans, arruix", que se puede traducir como "catalanes go home"), pero los jóvenes adoctrinados por el catalanismo rampante de las escuelas los ven de otra manera.

Pero el rasgo primordial, que ya he citado antes, el que define la *mallorquinidad* por encima de todo, es la DESCONFIANZA. Hacia todo y hacia todos. Dicen que es un rasgo que comparten muchos isleños de otras partes del mundo. Puede ser, pero en Mallorca es donde esta cualidad alcanza su máxima expresión. No hay que confundirse, no es un rasgo xenófobo: *el mallorquín tampoco se fía del mallorquín.*

Un ejemplo: una vez, viajando en un tren que iba de Dresden a Berlín oí a un grupo de gente al final de vagón que hablaba en mallorquín. Sentí esa punzadita de alegría y nostalgia del hogar. Me acerqué a saludar, identificándome como compatriota y hablándoles en su misma lengua. Pero fui recibido con miradas hoscas y silencios, así que opté por regresar a mi asiento. El error fue mío:* un mallorquín de verdad jamás se dirige a los demás de frente, sino mediante rodeos y palabras que pueden significar tanto una cosa como la contraria*. Yo llevaba demasiado tiempo en Alemania y me había olvidado de esas reglas básicas.


----------



## Ajoporro (2 Ago 2021)

calzonazos dijo:


> Murcia
> 
> Paisajisticamente un erial excepto cuatro colinas que consideran montañas y las playas de la zona de san pedro, el puerto y aguilas donde hay alguna playa salvable. La capital Murcia city es de una de las ciudades mas feas que he conocido con muchas diferencia, excepto la catedral no hay otro edificio histórico salvable, por ejemplo la gran via que cruza el centro esta llena de edificios paco totalmente destruibles con un par de cabezas nucleares. Cuenta con una total ausencia de zonas verdes y un riachuelo que huele mal llamado Segura. Excepto la zona de platería el resto de la ciudad esta sucisima, llena de cucarachas y con una congregación de mendigos de los mas maleducados que he encontrado en mi vida
> 
> ...



A los murcianos nos suda el pijo lo que digan los lechuginos como usté. Y de betas, ná ... aquí mandan nuestros huevos ... pijo. jajajajajaj ... Tmbién tienes que distinguir entre huertanos ( esos que dice usté), cartageneros, más cosmopolitas y más viciosos y lorquinos ( lo peor), los lorquinos tienen la mala ostia a capazos ... fueron frontera durante muchos siglos y eso marca ... nunca te pelees con un lorquino. En general, los murcianos solemos ser los que nos sale del pijo ... sólo tenemos que proponernoslo.


----------



## calzonazos (2 Ago 2021)

Ajoporro dijo:


> A los murcianos nos suda el pijo lo que digan los lechuginos como usté. Y de betas, ná ... aquí mandan nuestros huevos ... pijo. jajajajajaj ... Tmbién tienes que distinguir entre huertanos ( esos que dice usté), cartageneros, más cosmopolitas y más viciosos y lorquinos ( lo peor), los lorquinos tienen la mala ostia a capazos ... fueron frontera durante muchos siglos y eso marca ... nunca te pelees con un lorquino. En general, los murcianos solemos ser los que nos sale del pijo ... sólo tenemos que proponernoslo.



Jajajaja autoengaño sano, el murciano medio es un cateto y tu eres una muestra de ello


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ago 2021)

Ajoporro dijo:


> A los murcianos nos suda el pijo lo que digan los lechuginos como usté. Y de betas, ná ... aquí mandan nuestros huevos ... pijo. jajajajajaj ... Tmbién tienes que distinguir entre huertanos ( esos que dice usté), cartageneros, más cosmopolitas y más viciosos y lorquinos ( lo peor), los lorquinos tienen la mala ostia a capazos ... fueron frontera durante muchos siglos y eso marca ... nunca te pelees con un lorquino. En general, los murcianos solemos ser los que nos sale del pijo ... sólo tenemos que proponernoslo.



Que es un lechuguino?


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Nov 2021)

*@Cormac *quiero tu reseña de ANDALUCÍA y no me vengas con lo de vagos que te afostio. Que esté currada.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (17 Nov 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> *@Cormac *quiero tu reseña de ANDALUCÍA y no me vengas con lo de vagos que te afostio. Que esté currada.



Hacer una reseña de Andalucía tiene que dar una pereza que te cagas, porque es chapotear en tópicos trilladísimos sin otra alternativa creíble... Además es una región que hay que dividirla por zonas, no es lo mismo el gaditano graciosillo que el granadino con malafollá.


----------



## Alfa555 (17 Nov 2021)

arehucas dijo:


> No eres más que otro godo que tiene que hablar de oídas sobre nosotros. Lo único en lo que casi aciertas es en lo del ADN, se ve que algo has leído. En cuanto a los homosexuales... bueno, hay mucho hijo de godo en las ciudades grandes.



Cuando alguien solo tiene cosas malas que decir de los lugares y gentes que conoce... Dice mucho de él ....que no del lugar de donde procede .


----------



## visaman (17 Nov 2021)

Ajoporro dijo:


> A los murcianos nos suda el pijo lo que digan los lechuginos como usté. Y de betas, ná ... aquí mandan nuestros huevos ... pijo. jajajajajaj ... Tmbién tienes que distinguir entre huertanos ( esos que dice usté), cartageneros, más cosmopolitas y más viciosos y lorquinos ( lo peor), los lorquinos tienen la mala ostia a capazos ... fueron frontera durante muchos siglos y eso marca ... nunca te pelees con un lorquino. En general, los murcianos solemos ser los que nos sale del pijo ... sólo tenemos que proponernoslo.



resumiendo que al final acabáis casados con negras o moras o en mode Ignatius.


----------



## Cormac (22 Mar 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Asturias*
> 
> Hoy toca esa bella tierra que es Asturias.
> Según mi opinión y gustos está situada en la zona mas bonita de España, si hablamos de paisaje. Tiene montaña, verde por todos los sitios y bonitas playas, aunque no te puedas bañar a gusto en ellas. Para ser justos de las comunidades que están al norte como son Galicia, Cantabria, País Vasco y el Pirineo catalán y aragonés no deja de ser el patito feo de todas ellas. Ojo, eso no quiere decir que sea fea, porque realmente no lo es, sino la menos atractiva visualmente. Luego estaría el debate de que es mejor, si ser cola de león o cabeza de ratón.
> ...



Huyen de una guerra y los meten en un sitio peor. 








El "visto y no visto" de 8 refugiados en Los Oscos: solicitaron el cambio de destino tras una noche


“Estaremos encantados de recibir a otra familia, el pueblo está involucrado al doscientos por ciento”, asegura el alcalde de San Martín




www.lne.es


----------

